# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم السابع‏



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*ونأتى لليوم السابع ...... عسانا ان نرى فيه بعض النور ......

وأول خبر .... مؤكد ...... القبض على خيرت الشاطر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

* صفحات الاخوان بتقول ان الحرس الجمهوري ضرب المتظاهر ده برصاصه فى راسه
 طب دلوقتي الحرس الجمهوري قدامه, ازاى بقي هيضربه رصاصه هتدخل فى راسه من ورا؟
 رصاصه لولبيه؟ عملت شقلباظ و دخلت فى راسه من ورا بس؟ , و كل الناس عماله  تنشر ان الحرس الجمهوري هو اللى ضربه مع انها واضحه اوي ان الرصاصه جيه من  وراه يعني الجهه التانيه يعني مؤيدين مرسي , واحد لسه مش مقتنع اقولة ان لو  الحرس اللى ضربُه من المسافه القليله دي الشاب ده هيترمي لورا صح؟ ازاى  بقي وقع لقدام؟ و دي صورته من قدام مفيش رصاص فى وشه , الله يرحمه
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة‏
*

* لا  صحة لما رددته بعض وسائل الإعلام المشبوهة وبعض الصفحات المشبوهة على  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي بمناشدة القوات المسلحة للجماهير  عدم النزول إلى  الشوارع .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على المهندس خيرت الشاطر القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وشقيقه داخل مسكنهما بالحى الثامن بمدنية نصر، وتم إخطار النيابة لتولى التحقيق فى التهم الموجهة لهما.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

لا اعتقد انه حساب الريس لم بيه من الفاظ
*عدلي منصور‏
*

* ‏#بديع للجيش عد الي الشعب .. والجيش#لبديع ‏# *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*Naglaa Emam‎‏
*

* هو ليه تم الافراج عن الكتاتنى 
 الم يكون من ضمن الهاربين
 لماذا تم الافراج عن بديع
 هو مش متهم بقتل الشباب امام المقطم
 هو ليه متقبضش على الشاطر
 والمحرضين زى البلتاجى وعبد الماجد وغيرهم
 انا حاسة بشئ مش كويس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد على بشر، وزير الدولة للتنمية المحلية الإخوانى الحقير، عن استقالة جميع المحافظين على مستوى الجمهورية من مناصبهم.

وأضاف "لليوم السابع"، أن الوزراء الـ9 المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لن يعودوا إلى عملهم مرة أخرى إلا بعد إلغاء كافة القرارات التى صدرت مؤخرا.

ووصف "بشر" ما حدث بأنه ضد الديمقراطية، متمنيا أن يعود الوضع إلى مجراه الطبيعى بعودة مرسى لمنصبه، وأشار إلى وجود مبادرات الآن للدعوة لعودة محمد مرسى إلى منصبه، ووضع خريطة طريق بتوافق القوى السياسية خلال الفترة الانتقالية. *


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

* الاخوان بتقول ان الحرس الجمهوري ضرب المتظاهر ده برصاصه فى راسه 
 طب دلوقتي الحرس الجمهوري قدامه, ازاى بقي هيضربه رصاصه هتدخل فى راسه من ورا؟
*


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

*أكد  المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة أن الشعب المصرى قادرا على أن  يستغنى عن أمريكا ومن يدعمها ومن يحتمى بها ويستقوى بها على حساب الشعب  المصرى ودمائه المستباحة بالشوارع .​واشار  الزند خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ممكن " الى اقتراحه خلال اجتماعه قضاة  مصر بأن يتم التبرع بمرتب شهر كامل لجميع القضاة من أجل دعم الصندوق المصرى  بعد ثورة 30 يونيو التى خلصت مصر من حكم الاخوان المستبد الذى يستقوى  بأمريكا لبقائه بالحكم .​وأعلن  الزند على الهواء بالتبرع بمبلغ 25 ألف جنيه من حسابه الخاص لدعم بناء  مصر، مشيرا أن قضاةمصر أعلنوا التبرع بمستحقاتهم المالية فى الانتخابات  البرلمانية والرئاسية القادمة بمصر الى أن تتعافى الدولة.​ودعا مؤسسة الأزهر أن تصدر فتوى بإخراج الزكاة الفطر من أجل صندوق مصر حتى يمكن ان نبنى مصر من جديد .

بوابه الفجر​*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*ساويريس يتبرع ب 3 مليار جنيه لسداد ديون مصر .. 

 الجيش يتبرع ب 300 مليون جنيه لدعم الاقتصاد المصري 

 كلنا هنشارك في الحمله دي ان شاء الله حتي لو ب 10 جنيه  

 للتبرع ل " صندوق دعم مصر " علي حساب رقم 306306 في جميع البنوك المصريه*


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

بيان من اقوى مكان بامريكا 

[YOUTUBE]JY7Zxddp4iY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2013)

انا سمعت يوم الاتنين هحول ١٠٠٠ يورو على الحساب دول اللى اقدر اوفرهم بالعافية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة* 
فى  إطار ما يتم ترويجه من شائعات حول قيام قادة الجيوش الميدانية بالضغط على  السيد القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى لسحب بيانه  الخاص بخارطه المستقبل وإستعادة النظام السابق لتجنب الحرب الأهلية - تؤكد  القوات المسلحة على الأتــــى :
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 - لا صحة لهذه الشائعات شكلاً وموضوعاً ، وتأتى فى إطار العمليات المستمرة  لنشر الشائعات / الأكاذيب كأحد وسائل حرب المعلومات الممنهجة والموجهة ضد  القوات المسلحة بهدف شق صفها والنيل من تماسكها القوى على مدار تاريخها  الطويل .
 -أن الإجراءات التى إتخذتها القوات المسلحة نحو ثورة 30 يونيو  المجيدة جاءت لتحقق مطالب الشعب المصرى وطموحاته المشروعه ، وتلبية  لإرادته التى عبر عنها ملايين المصريين فى كافة ربوع الوطن .
 - تتعهد  القوات المسلحة على ضوء مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية بتأمين حق كل مواطن  مصرى فى التظاهر السلمى مهما كلفها ذلك من تضحيات .
 - نناشد الجميع  بتحرى الدقة والحذر فيما يتم نشره من أكاذيب وعدم الإنسياق وراء شائعات  تستهدف التماسك الوطنى وثقة الشعب العظيم فى صلابة جيشه الوطنى .


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

*أصدرت لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس  النواب الأمريكى، بيانا عن  الأحداث المستمرة فى مصر، وقال النائب إدرويس،  رئيس اللجنة، والنائب إليوت  إنجيل، عضو اللجنة، فى بيناهما اليوم، الجمعة:  "إن قرار الجيش المصرى  بإبعاد الإخوان المسلمين عن السلطة، يمثل نقطة  تحول حادة فى ثورة مصر غير  المكتلة، وما فشل الإخوان المسلمين فهمه هو أن  الديمقراطية لا تعنى مجرد  إجراء الانتخابات، فالديمقراطية الحقيقية تتطلب  الشمول والتسوية واخترتم  حقوق الإنسان والأقليات، والالتزام بسيادة  القانون، ولم يتبنى مرسى أو  دائرته المقربة أيا من هذه المبادئ واختاروا  بدلا من ذلك تعزيز السلطة  والحكم بالأمر، ونتيجة لذلك عانى شعب مصر  واقتصادها بشكل كبير".*

* وتابع البيان قائلا: "إن الأمر يرجع للجيش المصرى الآن لكى يثبت أن الحكومة   الانتقالية الجديدة يمكن وستحكم بأسلوب شفاف وتعمل على إعادة البلاد إلى   الحكم الديمقراطى، ونشجع قطاع عريض من المصريين على التجمع من أجل إعادة   صياغة الدستور، وكل الأطراف فى مصر يجب أن تبدى ضبطا للنفس، وتمنع العنف   وتستعد لكى تكون أطرافا مثمرة فى مصر الديمقراطية فى المستقبل، ونحث الجيش   على الحذر الشديد فى المضى قدما ودعم المؤسسات الديمقراطية السليمة التى   يمكن أن تزدهر من خلالها الشعب والحكومات القادمة".*

*



*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة *

منذ 3 ساعات

فى  إطار ما يتم ترويجه من معلومات على مدار الأيام القليلة الماضية حول قيام  الجيش المصرى بتنفيذ حملة إعتقالات سياسية ضد بعض الشخصيات التابعة للتيار  الدينى - تؤكد القوات المسلحة على الأتــــى :
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 - لا صحة لهذه المعلومات شكلاً وموضوعاً حيث أنه منذ ثورة 30 يونيو  المجيدة ، لم تقم القوات المسلحة المصرية بإعتقال أو حبس أى شخص فى مصر لأسباب سياسية أو غيرها وذلك على ضوء عدم إختصاصها بذات الشأن .
 - نناشد الجميع بتحرى الدقة والحذر عند تداول أية معلومات / أنباء تتعلق  بالمؤسسة العسكرية والتى يتم تسويقها دولياً وإستغلالها لتحقيق أهداف  سياسية مشبوهه لتشويه وضع الحريات فى مصر ... وأن من لديه أية إستفسارات عن  أى أعمال إعتقالات / حبس بأشكالهما المختلفة التوجه إلى النيابة العامة  كونها الجهة المنوطة بذلك .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

ده مؤسس شبكة رصد ومؤسس شبكة امسك فلول بيحرض ضد الجيش !! شغلته ك ل ب على النت يحرض وينقل اخبار غلط لصالح الانجاس !!
 يلا شير وافضح الخلايا النايمة للاخوان 

 مطلوب القبض عليه فوراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*تقدمت   النقابة العامة للعاملين بالكهرباء والطاقة بمبادرة لوقف التدخل الأمريكي   السافر علي مصر والضغط علينا من باب المعونة وتمثلت المبادرة في فتح حساب   بنكي باسم( جيش مصر العظيم ) .

وهذا علي أن يقوم العمال والموظفين في الجهاز الإدارى للدولة باستقطاع مبلغ 10جنية من راتبه الشهري وتحويله لحساب القوات المسلحة .​
وأوضح مؤسس حملة شباب بيحرر مصر ورئيس  النقابة العامة  للعاملين بالكهرباء والطاقة وائل عقل أن الجهاز الإداري  للدولة يعمل به ما  يزيد عن 6 ملايين عامل أي أننا قادرين على تحصيل 60  مليون جنية شهريا بما  يعادل 720 مليون جنية سنويا بالإضافة إلى الشرفاء  والوطنيين من رجال  الأعمال و الإعلاميين الوطنيين والمصريين المقيمين  بالخارج بمساهمتهم  وبمساهمة كل الوطنيين أنا واثق أننا سنتخطى ما تدفعه لنا  أمريكا .

مشيراً أن النقابة العامة للعاملين  بالكهرباء والطاقة  ستقوم بطباعة إستماره تفيد موافقة العامل على الخصم  والتحويل بمبلغ 10  جنيهات شهريا لحساب الجيش المصري في قطاع الكهرباء  والطاقة والذي يستطيع  وحدة على تحصيل 2 مليون جنية شهريا وبالتنسيق مع  الإتحاد المصري للنقابات  المستقلة والإتحاد الديمقراطي وإتحاد نقابات عمال  مصر والأحزاب السياسية  والقوى الثورية .




*


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

وصف رئيس الحكومة التركية، رجب طيب أردوغان، ما جرى في مصر من إطاحة بالرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بأنه قمع للأكثرية من قبل الأقلية.
 ونقلت وكالة أنباء "الأناضول" عن أردوغان، قوله في كلمة أمام "مجلس  العلماء الأتراك المهاجرين"، إن أقلية في مصر فضلاً عن الجيش يحاولان فرض  إرادتهما على الشعب المصري، مضيفاً "لا لقمع الأقلية للأغلبية ونعم لحكم  الأغلبية على الأقلية".
 كما أعرب رئيس الحكومة التركي عن قلقه مما وصفها الإعتقالات التعسفية بحق قادة منتخبين في مصر، محذراً من صدمات محتملة على خلفيتها.
 وأضاف "يجب تطبيق الديمقراطية على الفور في مصر ويجب أن تنضم جميع الشرائح السياسية إلى الانتخابات".
 وحث أردوغان جميع الأطراف في مصر على تفادي العنف والفوضى.
 وجدد وصف ما جرى بأنه انقلاب، مذكراً بأن "منفذي الانقلابات في تاريخ  تركيا نجحوا في السيطرة على الحكم ولكن لم يحققوا أبداً أهدافهم النهائية،  لذلك فإن قادة الانقلابات في مصر وأنصارها يجب أن يتذكروا هذه الحقائق في  التاريخ التركي".
 وهاجم رئيس الحكومة التركية، الدول الغربية التي لم تصف الإطاحة بالرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بأنه "انقلاب".
 وقال إن "الإنقلابات عمل شرير، يستهدف الشعب، المستقبل، الديمقراطية"،  مضيفاً "أريد أن يعبّر الجميع عن ذلك بشجاعة.. وفاجأني الغرب، لم يستطيعوا  القول 'انقلاب' ولكني أهنئ الإتحاد الإفريقي لأنه علّق عضوية القاهرة".
 وأضاف أن "البرلمان الأوروبي عارض قيمه عبر عدم وصفه التدخل العسكري في مصر بأنه انقلاب.. إنه اختبار لصدق الغرب وهو ما فشل به الغرب









على راى المثل  ومين يشهد للعروسه 

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 يوليو 2013)

*خادم الحرمين للرئيس الجديد : السعوديه تدعم مصر ب 8 مليارات دولار

 محمود حواس صاحب شركة "صحارى جروب" يتبرع لمصر 5 مليار دولار

 نجيب ساويرس يدعم مصر ب 3 مليارات جنيه لسداد ديون مصر .*

*امير الامارات يتبرع ب 3 مليار دولار ل صندوق مصر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 يوليو 2013)

الإخوان والمتأسلمين ممن  يدعمونهم تلقوا أول أمس رسالة طمأنة من آن باترسون تخبرهم فيها بأن فرصة  عودة محمد مرسي لم تضع بعد لكن عليهم أن ينفذوا ما تدربوا عليه خلال العام  الماضي وفقا للخطط الموضوعة من قبل ، وما تتحدث عنه آن باترسون هو ما تم  تدريب قيادات ميدانية للإخوان وداعمين لهم على القيام به في حال سقوط نظام  محمد مرسي وقد تدربوا عليه في قاعدة العيديد وجزر حوار بقطر ويدور حول  إفقاد الدولة قدرتها على السيطرة على بعض المناطق وإستدراج الجيش على  الحدود ليستغلوا فارق تسلح مع الشرطة داخل مصر للقيام بعمليات إحتراب أهلي  ومهاجمة أهداف سيادية ودينية مما ينشئ وضعا ينطبق عليه البند السابع للأمم  المتحدة وهو البند الخاص بالدول التى تفشل في الحفاظ على أمن الأقليات  الدينية أو العرقية والرعايا الأجانب مما يسمح للأمم المتحدة بطلب إرسال  قوات دولية لخلق مناطق محمية على أساس التصنيف العقائدي والدينى والجغرافي  على أراضي الدول التى تخضع للبند السابع كما حدث في يوغوسلافيا قبل التقسيم  

 وعلى الأرض فإن عناصر الإخوان  والمنتمين إليهم ومنهم سلفيين أيضا وإن كان قطاع من السلفيين يحاول الحفاظ  على مسافة طلبا لبعض المغانم ، يقومون بمهاجمة أهداف سيادية وأهداف  ستراتيجية كمطارات سيناء مع ممارسة عمليات قنص من داخل بيوت المدنيين في  سيناء وغيرها كي يبدو الأمر بإعتباره حربا أهلية وفوضي وإنعدام سيطرة على  الأرض مما يؤهل لسحب قوات عسكرية كبيرة لتوريطها في معارك جبلية بينما  يدفعون بعناصر مسلحة من الناحية الغربية في السلوم ومطروح بينما يشعلون  الداخل في مصر في مظاهرات للتيار الإسلامي بصفة عامة وليس الإخواني فقط (  دكتور أبو الفتوح بدأ في تنفيذ ذلك ودعا لمظاهرات اليوم لحزبه ) بينما  يمارسون عمليات إعتداء على المدنيين ليبدأ صداما يجرى تصويره بصورة إعلامية  على أنه حرب أهلية فعلية مما يؤدي لوضح مصر فعليا تحت البند السابع خاصة  مع عمليات رصد تتم من الجانب الإسرائيلي للحالة المتردية للأمن في سيناء  وتقدم بها تقريرا يعززه تقرير قوات حفظ السلام داخل سيناء

أما الأهم في ذلك فهو بعض  التفاصيل الصغيرة داخل المخطط نفسه من إختطاف ضباط شرطة وإجبارهم على إعلان  إنشقاقهم وعمليات مهاجمة لمنازل وعائلات ضباط لإضعاف الروح المعنوية  للقوات الأمنية وهو ما يستدعي من المصريين الآن القيام بعمليات حماية لأسر  الضباط والقوات الأمنية الموجودة بينهم

آن باترسون تحارب آخر  معاركها بضراوة وهي تعلم أنها ذاهبة في النهاية ،أوباما يحارب الرهان  الأمريكي الأخير على مخطط أنفقوا عليه على مدار خمسون عاما مليارات  الدولارات ولو فشل فسينتهي فعليا التواجد الأمريكي كنفوذ في المنطقة بينما  على صعيد السياسية الأمريكية سيكون الحزب الديمقراطي الذي ينتمي له أوباما  قد أصبح في أضعف أحواله ولن نشهد رئيس من الحزب قبل سنوات طويلة

المصريون قادرون على مواجهة  ذلك بالتكاتف مع قواتك المسلحة وشرطتك وحتى لو تطلب الأمر العودة إلى  تشكيل المقاومة الشعبية لكن المخطط الأمريكي سيفشل في النهاية إذا أصر  الشعب على أن يفشل لكن الشعب نفسه يجب أن يفهم أن بين جنباته هناك ذئب آخر  يتحين الفرصة ونعني به السلفيين الذين يشكلون إحتياطي ستراتيجي لتيار  الإسلام السياسي قد ينضم للمعركة في أي لحظة وطبقا لأية فتوى


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2013)

*خليهم يتسلوا .... مبارك استايل 

قدامكم الانتخابات ولو معاكم الشارع زى ما بتقولوا ادخلوا واحصلوا على اغلبية وكونوا الحكومة ... خرفان استايل

احنا الشعب الشرعية والشرعية خط احمر .... مرسى استايل 

موتوا بغيظكم .... عبط استايل

فككوا منهم بقة قضى الامر وانتهى ونشوف هنعمل ايه فى بلدنا لا مرسى هيرجع ولا الاخوان هيعرفوا يعملوا حاجة اخرهم شوية رصاص هنا وهناك وهيتلموا زى الفراخ  
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يوليو 2013)

*اعرف أخبار اسكندرية *

[YOUTUBE]gP2-wBefNGg#at=445[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ​*وأعلن  الزند على الهواء بالتبرع بمبلغ 25 ألف جنيه من حسابه الخاص.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اللي  أختشوا  ماتوا  .. والكفن  مالوش  جيوب *​ 
*والربع  جنيه ... مش هايخزي  العين  عنك .. يا معلم*
*******
*والأقتراح  غير سديد  بالمره .. *
*عايز  تعمل  أشتراكيه بالمقلوب مثلا !!*​ 
*الدعوه  بالتبرع **للمليارديرات والمليونيرات *
*كافيه  جدا.*

*وثوره  الحرافيش تلوح  في  الأفق.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> وصف رئيس الحكومة التركية، رجب طيب أردوغان، ما جرى في مصر من إطاحة بالرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بأنه قمع للأكثرية من قبل الأقلية.​، إن أقلية في مصر فضلاً عن الجيش يحاولان فرض  إرادتهما على الشعب المصري، مضيفاً "لا لقمع الأقلية للأغلبية ونعم لحكم  الأغلبية على الأقلية".
> كما أعرب رئيس الحكومة التركي عن قلقه مما وصفها الإعتقالات التعسفية ​
> 
> 
> ...


*فعلا .. رجل  مدلس .. يشارك  في  تخريب  سوريا*
*ويحاول  في  مصر... بس  النهايه  تقترب !!*

*هذا  المتعالي  شايف  مظاهرات  التحرير  والأتحاديه*
*دي  أما  أقليات  أو*
*دي  تابعه  للجماعه  أخوانه !!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *خادم الحرمين للرئيس الجديد : السعوديه تدعم مصر ب 8 مليارات دولار*
> 
> * محمود حواس صاحب شركة "صحارى جروب" يتبرع لمصر 5 مليار دولار*
> 
> ...


*الخبر  بدون  مصدر.*

*ولو  له  مصدر أشك  في  مصداقيته.*
*مع كامل تقديري لناقله. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> المصريون قادرون على مواجهة  ذلك بالتكاتف مع قواتك المسلحة وشرطتك وحتى لو تطلب الأمر العودة إلى  تشكيل المقاومة الشعبية لكن المخطط الأمريكي سيفشل في النهاية إذا أصر  الشعب على أن يفشل لكن الشعب نفسه يجب أن يفهم أن بين جنباته هناك ذئب آخر  يتحين الفرصة ونعني به السلفيين الذين يشكلون إحتياطي ستراتيجي لتيار  الإسلام السياسي قد ينضم للمعركة في أي لحظة وطبقا لأية فتوى


*وأتجمعت  كل  الأيادي  .. من  كل  بيت ..*
*بتنادي .. بلادي .. بلادي  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * واشنطن بوست: *
> 
> *الإخوان سيعودون للحكم مرة أخرى*



*صحه  الخبر : الأخوان  يحاولون  العوده  للحكم *

*طبقا  لجميع  القنوات  الفضائيه.*

*الكونجرس  أعلن  الحرب  علي  البيت  الأبيض*
*بسبب  تصرفات  الخليفه  أوباما  بن  كينيا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يغلق احترازيا الطرق المؤدية إلى المقر الإدارى لقناة السويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط 9 من الإخوان هاجموا قسم كرداسة بالمولوتوف وأصابوا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*سكرتير المجمع المقدس يشكل حملة لجمع تبرعات من الأقباط لصندوق دعم مصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول يدخلون فى اعتصام أمام الحرس الجمهورى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*القوى الوطنية تدعو لمؤتمر يفضح المؤامرة الإخوانية–الأمريكية..غداً*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر تضبط ميكروباص للإخوان محمل بالشوم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الزراعة يرفض الانضمام لوزراء الإخوان المستقيلين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد: سنلتقى المستشار عدلى منصور فى مقر الرئاسة اليوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*انسحاب مؤيدى مرسى من ديوان محافظة الفيوم وإطلاق سراح الجنود المحتجزين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*لجان شعبية أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر تضبط أتوبيسا محملا بالأسلحة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أمين حزب الكرامة: خطاب المرشد فى الوقت الضائع ويعلن انتحار جماعته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*انصراف عدد كبير من مؤيدى المحافظات من اعتصام رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يغلقون الميدان بالأسلاك الشائكة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*هدوء حذر يسود منطقة المنيل بعد توقف الاشتباكات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*انخفاض أعداد متظاهرى التحرير والدعوة للحشد تحسباً لهجوم الإخوان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات الأمس لـ 1076 مصابا و30 حالة وفاة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*51 دبلوماسيا أمريكيا يغادرون القاهرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ضبط 9 من الإخوان هاجموا قسم كرداسة بالمولوتوف وأصابوا *​


*ياريت  يكون  شعبنا بكافه  طوائفه البسيطه  والتي *
*تم  رشوتها  بالزيت  والسكر  والأموال وحتي الدين*

*أن أدرك  من  يستخدم  المولوتوف  والطوب*
*  والأسلحه  في  مهاجمه  أقسام  الشرطه *
* والمتظاهرين  السلميين !!!* 

*فهمتوا  الدرس  ولا  لسه !!*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*151 أمريكيا يغادرون مصر متوجهين إلى كندا وألمانيا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تحقق مع الشاطر فى واقعة قتل متظاهرى المقطم خلال ساعات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*"عاشور" يدعو المحامين للاحتشاد فى الميادين دفاعا عن الثورة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*هاآرتس: نتانياهو بحث مع أوباما أمس الأحداث بمصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط 7 متهمين بإطلاق الخرطوش على قوات الجيش الثالث*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*نبيل العربى يجرى اتصالات دولية لدعم ثورة 30 يونيو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يجتمع مع قوى سياسية ودينية ظهر اليوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار مرسى يخلون مبنى محافظة شمال سيناء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار إغلاق معبر رفح البرى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس  يصل  لقصر  الأتحاديه  للأجتماع  بوزيري  الدفاع  والداخليه طبقا  لقناه  دريم .. الآن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*النيابه  تقرر  حبس  الجزار  والعمده  15  يوما*​ 
*طبقا  لقناه  دريم .. الآن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*تقرر  الأفراج  عن  الناشط  السياسي  أحمد  دومه*
*في  قضيه  الأعتداء  علي  متظاهري  المقطم.*
*طبقا  لقناه  دريم .. الآن*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*احمد دومة .....اخلاء سبيل بلا ضمانات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*
ماليزيا تأمل فى ان تمهد عملية تعيين عدلى منصور الطريق أمام الديمقراطية فى مصر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*شيوخ  الكونجرس  والبنتاجون  يدعمون  الثوره*
*المصريه  ويهاجمون  الحاج  أوباما.*

*طبقا  لقناه  دريم .. الآن*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*حملة لمقاطعة منتجات وبضائع الإخوان 
سوبر ماركت أسواق فتح الله
سوبر ماركت رضوان وأدم
منتجات حلوانى اخوان الغذائية
منتجات الحسن والحسين الغذائية
الشافعى للسندوتشات
محلات مؤمن للسندويتشات
أسماك وادى النيل
محلات ملابس "الفريدة"
محلات سرارر للبدل الرجالي
محل مدرار للعطارة بشارع السودان
توكيل زارا للجلود
توكيلات الضياء للالكترونيات
شركة دايو
شركة سينا كولا
التوحيد والنور
محلات سدرة بأرض الجولف
شركة اليجي بالجزائر
شركه الانشاءات رامز قنديل وشركاه
لانوار للتجاره
سنابل للتجاره
الشهاب للسيارات
المصريه للخدمات العلمية
دار التوزيع والنشر الاسلاميه
مؤسسه ماس
شركة الرحاب للانتاج الفني
هابيتات للمراتب
استقبال للاثاث
مدارس التيسير
مدارس الهدي والنور
مدرسة جانا دان الاسلامية الامريكية
سوبر ماركت زاد
مطاعم أرزاق الكوثر
مطاعم ليندو
مطاعم ست البيت
صيدليات سيف
منتجات جهينة
شركة مياه بركة
ابو الفداء للملابس الجاهزه
شركة روافد
المنصورة للملابس الجاهزة
مالك للتجاره والملابس الجاهزة
صيدليات مرزوق
شركة سلسبيل
اجياد للخدمات
فيرجينيا للسياحة
اجيليكا للسياحة
رواج للتجارة
شركه المزارع السمكية
سيوه للإستصلاح الزراعى
الشركه العربيه للتعمير
مصر للمقاولات
شركة ناس تريندز
شركة بيكسونال للتصميم والجرافيك
حلوانى إخوان
شركة بيتى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*
الرئيس عدلى منصور يصل الاتحادية ويلتقى وزيرى الدفاع والداخلية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*دعا الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، بان كى مون، القوى الأمنية المصرية إلى حماية المتظاهرين ومنع أعمال العنف، مشيراً إلى أن هذه التظاهرات يجب أن "تجرى بطرق سلمية".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أغلق المتظاهرون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى شارع صلاح سالم من الناحيتين، وشكلوا لجاناً شعبية لتفتيش المارة.​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*النيابه  تواجه  الكتاتني  وأخواني آخر بتهمه  قتل  22  متظاهرا  عند  بين  السرايات *

*طبقا  لقناه  دريم .. الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون الرصاص على سيارتى شرطة بكرداسة فى الجيزة، مما أسفر عن مقتل مجند وإصابة آخر، وتم نقلهما للمستشفى وتكثف أجهزة المباحث جهودها لتحديد هوية المتهمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*تقدم الناشط الحقوقى أمير سالم المحامى ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ضد الدكتور محمد مرسى، الرئيس المعزول، والدكتور محمد بديع، مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقيادات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة، يتهمهم جميعاً فيه بالتخابر مع جهات أجنبية للتخطيط فى عمليات اقتحام السجون المصرية إبان ثورة 25 يناير.

وكلف المكتب الفنى برئاسة المستشار عادل السعيد نيابة أمن الدولة العليا باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة، وفحص البلاغ والإطلاع على ما تضمنه من معلومات واتهامات للتأكد من صحتها، حيث اتهم الناشط الحقوقى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتنسيق مع جهات خارجية وعناصر من كتائب الشهيد عز الدين القسام الجناح العسكرى لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس، وبعض مقاتلى حزب الله اللبنانى، وخططوا لاقتحام السجون وتهريب جميع قيادات الجماعة وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مصطفى حجازى : 30 يونيو انهت اختلاط الدين بالسياسة.. وغيرت وضع مصر بالقوى الغربية*

 







*     أكد الدكتور مصطفى حجازى المفكر المصرى أن ثورة 30 يونيو لم تكن انقلابا عسكريا لخلع نظام الحكم الاخوانى ولكنها إثبات لرغبة الارادة الشعبية المصرية . *

*وأوضح فى لقائه والاعلامى محمود سعد ببرنامج "آخر النهار" أن ثورة 30 يونيو حققت العديد من الانجازات فقد انهت مسلسل اختلاط الدين فى العمل السياسى كما ساهمت فى تغيير علاقة مصر بالقوى الغربية وعلى رأسها القوة الأمريكية.*

*وأشار أن أمريكا كانت ترغب ببقاء حكم الاخوان المسلمين وحاولت محاولات مستميتة الى آخر لحظة لبقاء مرسى على رأس الدولة شرفيا ولكى تبقى على ملامح نظام الاخوان بالسلطة ولكنها لم تستطيع بعد خروج الملايين ضده.*

*ولفت حجازى الى ترحيب جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالدعم الأمريكى لها وحاولت الجماعة أن تبشر أمريكا بتغيير ملامح الشرق الأوسط بما يخدم مصالح القوى الغربية مقابل أن تحصل الجماعة على التأييد الوهمى الأمريكى الذى يبقيها بالحكم مدى الحياة، مشيرا أن أموامر الارادة الشرعية الشعبية هى التى غيرت مسار الحكم الاخوانى لمصر*.​

تم النشر فى 
أخبار مصر ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة يتقدم باستقالته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*هيكل: أميركا تحارب الإسلام بالمسلمين منذ 2001*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أخبار غير مؤكده: أوباما والإخوان في ورطة… تسريب وثيقة اتفاقيه بيع سيناء مقابل 8 مليار دولار لإيواء حماس فلسطين فى شمال سيناء*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس النمسا : " مصر يمكنها الاعتماد على النمسا "*
 




​ 
*أعلن رئيس النمسا هاينز فيشر دعم بلاده للعملية الديمقراطية في مصر ، مؤكدا تطلع النمسا إلى زيادة التعاون الاقتصادي بين البلدين.*​ 
*وقال فيتشر خلال مكالمة تليفونية أجراها مع محمد البرادعي حيث نشر بيان صدر صباح اليوم السبت عن مكتب رئيس جمهورية النمسا النقاب عن فحواها "مصر يمكنها الاعتماد على النمسا"، مؤكدا أن النمسا تراقب تطورات الأوضاع في مصر عن كثب وبتعاطف كبير.*​ 
*وأضاف أن فيشر اطمأن خلال المحادثة التليفونية على تطورات الأوضاع في مصر، كما أعرب عن دعم النمسا لمصر قائلا "نحن ندعم العملية الديمقراطية في مصر".*​ 
*ونقل بيان رئاسة الجمهورية النمساوية عن البرادعي قوله تأكيده أهمية الخطوة التي قام بها الجيش المصري، لضمان سلمية المواجهات التي لها تأثير مستقبلي على تطورات الأوضاعفي مصر.*​ 
*وفي ذات السياق سلط بيان رئاسة الجمهورية الضوء على تأكيد البرادعي للرئيس فيشر، أن المهمة الأساسية خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة، ستكون الاستعداد لإجراء انتخابات ديمقراطية عادلة، التي توقع البرادعي أن يتم إجراؤها في مطلع العام المقبل، كما لفت البرادعي إلى أهمية اشتراك ممثلي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بشكل عادل في الحوار السياسي.*​ 
*تم النشر فى* 
أخبار مصر ​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*
السعودية تتبرع بــ 8 مليار دولار لمصر
 الكويت تتبرع بـــ 3 مليار دولار
 الامارات تتبرع بــ 4 مليار دولار وترسل أسطول محملا بالغاز والسولار
 محمود حواس رئيس مجلس إدارة صحاري جروب : يتبرع بــ 5 مليار دولار
 محمد الأمين مالك قنوات cbc يتبرع بــ 5 مليون جنيه
 رجال الأعمال الاجانب تبرعوا بمبلغ قدره 5 ملايين جنيه
 ساويرس يتبرع بـ 3 مليار جنيه
 رجل الأعمال السعودي طارق عصام عبيد 10 ملايين دولار
 الزند: القضاة سيتبرعون بشهر كامل لصالح صندوق دعم مصر
 وزير الدفاع يصدق على 300 مليون جنيه لــ" صندوق دعم مصر "
رئيس النادى المصـرى يتبرع ب 100 مليون جنيه لمصــر على أربع سنـوات بمعدل 25 مليون جنيه فِ كل سنة..
ورجل الاعمال كامل ابو على اتبرع ب 100 مليون جنييه
 هيئة النيابة الإدارية ومستشاريها تتبرع بــ 4 مليون دولار
 صادق السويدي وأحمد السويدي يتبرعون بــ25 مليون جنيه
 سامح عاشور ينشئ صندوق لجمع تبرعات من محاميين مصر لصندوق دعم مصر وشيخ الازهر ايضا يقرر فتح صندوق للتبرع من كل العاملين بمؤسسة الازهر الشريف
 العاملين باليوم السابع : يتبرعوا بمبلغ 100 الف جنيهه لصندوق دعم مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت المخابرات المصرية عن أسماء منفذى جريمة ومجزرة رفح والتى راح ضحيتها 16 جندى مصرى وضابط بالجيش المصرى وهم : 

1- أيمن نوفل " قيادى بكتائب القسام الذراع السياسى لحركة حماس الإخوانية وهارب من سجن المرج فى ثورة 25 يناير 

2 -محمد ابراهيم ابوشمالة الشهير بأبو خليل وهو قائد فى الصف الأول بحركة حماس الإخوانية 

3 -رائد اعطار الشهير ب"رأس الأفعى الحماساوية" وهو مهندس ومخطط ومنفذ عملية خطف الجندى الإسرائيلى جلعاد شاليط . 

وقد قامت حركة حماس الإخوانية بتلك الجريمة لتكون حجة لمرسى لإزاحة قيادات الجيش المصرى من سدة الحكم وبالتالى تمكين الجماعة من السيطرة على مصر وسط رغبة شعبية. 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" تمرد " تفوض الرئيس بضم جميع المساجد إلى الأزهر للتصدى لنشر الإرهاب والفكر التكفيرى*





​ 
*طالبت حملة " تمرد " المستشار " عدلى منصور " رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت بضم جميع مساجد الجمهورية إلى الأزهر فورًا .*

*وأضافت : نفوض السيد رئيس الجمهورية بضم جميع مساجد الجمهورية إلى الأزهر فورا للتصدى لنشر الإرهاب والفكر التكفيرى فى المجتمع المصرى .*

*يأتى ذلك بعدما تزايدت الدعوات المطالبة بالعنف والتحريض على القتل من أعلى منابر المساجد فى مصر .*​ 
تم النشر فى 
أخبار مصر​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن حزب النور الذراع السياسية للدعوة السلفية رفضه لأول إعلان دستوري أصدره المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس مصر المؤقت، مطالباً بتشاور مجتمعي وسياسي قبل إصدار أية إعلانات دستورية أو قرارات مهمة.*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*هناك  رغبه  من  شباب  رابعه  العدويه  بالعدول  عن  أعتصامهم  بالميدان والمغادره.*

*طبقا  لقناه  دريم  الآن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*طبقا لصحيفه  التايمز اللندنيه :*

*مرسي  أثبت  فشله  في  أداره  البلاد  وعليه  أن  يقبل  بالأراده  الشعبيه.*

*طبقا  لقناه  دريم الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة فى الاشتباكات المتفرقة التى شهدتها القاهرة والمحافظات، أمس الجمعة، إلى 37 حالة وفاة، بينهم 6 مجهولين، بجانب 1079 مصابا.

وفيما يلى قائمة بأسماء المتوفين بتلك الأحداث: 

1- رمضان معوض محمد 40 امين شرطه طلق نارى بالصدر شمال سيناء 
2- تامر احمد عبدالوهاب الشافعى 35 امين شرطه طلق نارى بالراس شمال سيناء 
3- محمد عبدالرحمن سيد احمد 35 طلق نارى بالساق الايمن شمال سيناء 
4- رمضان عبدالله 40 طلق نارى بالصدر شمال سيناء 
5- جابر محمد عبدالحفيظ 40 طلق نارى بالصدر اسيوط 
6- محمود محمد ربيع مجهول طلق نارى بالرقبه القاهرة 
7- محمد امام عبدالجليل طلق نارى بالبطن والصدر القاهرة
8- حسن محمد حسين طلق نارى بالبطن والصدر القاهرة 
9- محمد صبحى محمد 34 طلق نارى بالراس القاهرة 
10- هيثم حسن كمال الدين 35 طلق نارى بالبطن والمعده القاهرة
11- محمد سالم عبدالعظيم طلق نارى بالصدر القاهرة
12- مجهول الاسم مجهول طلق نارى بالصدر القاهرة 
13- هانى محمود ابراهيم عبداللطيف 16 طلق نارى فى القلب الجيزه 
14- الراوى محمد عبدالمجيد 32 طلق نارى بالراس السويس 
15- احمد يحي 32 الأسكندرية
16- محمد محمد اسماعيل 19 الاسكندرية 
17- ممدوح خميس الأسكندرية
18- عمر فاروق السيد الأسكندرية
19- غير معلوم الأسكندرية
20- محمد عبدالوهاب سعد 31 الأسكندرية
21- مجهول الأسكندرية
22- جمال السيد زغلول 49 الاسكندرية 
23- حماده شعبان صقر 28 الاسكندرية 
24- عادل احمد محمد شلبى 58 الاسكندرية 
25- على عبده عبدالرحيم 26 طلق نارى بالراس القاهرة
26- على متولى على صالح 18 طلق نارى بالراس والصدر الاسماعيلية 
27- مجهول الاسماعيلية 
28- مجهول الاسماعيلية 
29- عبدالله فادى 21 غير الاسكندرية
30- مجهول 32 الاسكندرية 
31- طارق محمد متولى 36 الاسكندرية 
32- يحى فاروق عبدالحليم 28 طلق نارى القاهرة 
33- حسن حنفى محمود حسن 21 طلق نارى القاهرة 
34- مجهول طلق نارى القاهرة 
35- محمود احمد عبدالعال 25 طلق نارى القاهرة 
36- مجهول طلق نارى القاهرة 
37- اسماء عبدالجليل فرغلى 16 طلق نارى القاهرة 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*هشام  رامز رئيسا  لوزراء  مصر  القادم*

*قناه  دريم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*معهد  واشنطون  للدراسات الأستراتيجيه*
*  يصرح*
*السيسي  أستفاد  من  أخطاء  طنطاوي.*
*وقد أدار  عمليه  التحول  في  مصر  بذكاء.*
*ولا  يجب  التفكير في منع  المعونات  الأمريكيه  عن  مصر.*

*بوابه  الأهرام .. طبقا  لقناه  دريم*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*تقرر أقصاء  اللواء  أحمد  عبد  الجواد  من  الأمن  الوطني*

*قناه  دريم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عصام سلطان " : لميس الحديدى " هى اللى حبستنى .. وهربت* 





​ 
 *قال " عصام سلطان " القيادى بحزب الوسط ، من أعلى منصة رابعة العدوية مساء أمس، بأنه قد تم إلقاء القبض عليه أكثر من عشر مرات, وأضاف " سلطان " متهكمًا : " لميس الحديدى " هى اللى حبستنى " وأن آخر مرة تم إلقاء القبض عليه كان بأمر منها .*​ 
*وأطلق "سلطان" شائعة من على منصة رابعة العدوية قائلاً إن "لميس الحديدى" وزوجها قد غادرا مصر, خوفًا من بطش الإسلاميين . *​ 
النشر فى أخبار مصر ​


----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عصام سلطان " : لميس الحديدى " هى اللى حبستنى .. وهربت*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لما تظهر النهاردة على السى بى سى بليل على الهوا
هيبان كدبةوشكلة هيكون وحش  قوى


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة إسلامية جديدة تطلق على نفسها "أنصار الشريعة" عن تشكيلها فى مصر، ووصفت عزل الدكتور محمد مرسى من منصب رئاسة الجمهورية، بأنه إعلان للحرب على معتقداتها، وهددت باستخدام العنف لفرض أحكام الشريعة.*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الكونجرس يطالب رسميا بعزل أوباما بسبب دعمه للإرهاب فى الشرق الأوسط*






جمهوريون في الكونجرس يتحضرون لعزل أوباما لسماحة بتسرب عناصر إخونية للإدارة الأمريكية وفساد يهدد الأمن القومي ​ 
كلاعب البوكر الذي كلما خسر بعض المال على مائدة البوكر وضع ما تبقى في جيبه طمعا في تعويض خسارته.​ 
يبدو أن أوباما سيكون أول رئيس أمريكي لا يكمل مدته
بسبب دعمه لنفس الإرهابيين المتهمين بتفجير البرجين والسفارات الأمريكية وغيرها من العمليات التى سمحت لأمريكا على مر عقود بممارسة البلطجة السياسية والعسكرية حول العالم والآن يبدو أن النزهة العسكرية قد إنتهت وحان وقت دفع الفواتير بالفوائد فقد إنتفض أعضاء الحزب الجمهوري منذ ثلاثة أيام ضد أوباما الداعمة للإخوان المسلمين في مصر وفروعهم في باقي الدول وللسلفيين في سوريا.​ 
أما التحرك الذي سيكون أكثر حسما للأمر فهو التحرك الذي يقوده رئيس لجنة الشئون الخارجية بمجلس النواب (إيد رويس) والذي يحظي بمساندة الكثير من الأعضاء لبدء عزل الرئيس على خلفية دعمه للإرهاب والتغاضي عن عمليات غسل أموال واسعة لصالح الإخوان والسماح لهم بإختراق الإدارة الأمريكية ببعض عناصرهم إضافة للدور غير المبرر للسفيرة الأمريكية التى يستخدم أوباما كل نفوذه للإبقاء عليها في مصر رغم معرفته بإتصالاتها بميليشيات مسلحة على الأرض في مصر.​ 
النشر فى أخبار مصر ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*وجهت الدكتورة نجوى خليل وزيرة التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية يوم الخميس الماضى الإدارة المركزية للشئون القانونية بالوزارة بمخاطبة النيابة العامة بشأن ما انتهت إليه التحقيقات الخاصة بإحراق مقر جمعية الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم. 

وأكدت نجوى خليل، فى تصريحات خاصة لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم، أنها خاطبت النيابة العامة لموافاة الوزارة بما انتهت إليه التحقيقات بشأن الاشتباكات التى صاحبت إحراق المقر، وذلك لتحديد ما إذا كان مقر الجمعية قد شهد تخزيناً لأسلحة أو ما تردد بشأن وجود تشكيليات أو ميليشيات عسكرية. 

وأضافت أن هذه الخطوة تأتى فى إطار قيام الوزارة باتخاذ الإجراء القانونى الصحيح قبل الجمعية وتحديد مسئوليتها ومدى مخالفتها لقانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية رقم 84 لسنة 2002 الذى يحظر التشكيلات العسكرية على الجمعيات ومن ثم يتحدد عليه الموقف القانونى للجمعية. 

يذكر أن وزارة التأمينات قد استردت سلطتها فى التصدى لحل الجمعيات المخالفة للقانون بعد تعليق العمل بالدستور والذى تضمن فى مادته الـ51 قصر سلطة حل الجمعيات على محكمة القضاء الإدارى فقط. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على 8 عناصر اخوانية مختبئين بمدرسة خاصة يتم تخزين الأسلحة بها ويمتلكها محافظ الغربية السابق الذى تم التحفظ عليه لتواصله مع قيادات حماس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على احد العناصر الفلسطينية المنتمى لحركة حماس"حمد محسن البردقاوى"، وبحوزته فرد خرطوش اثناء ضربة المتطاهرين بميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس ألمانيا: نتفهم الإجراءات الاستثنائية فى مصر.. والموقف كان يهدد بحرب أهلية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم .. محاكمة عبد المقصود والحافى فى إهانة المحكمة الدستورية*


*النشر فى **أخبار مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*واصل عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى احتشادهم أمام نادى الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم، حيث تم إغلاق الطريق ووقف حركة المرور، وإقامة منصة أمام مقر النادى الذى يتواجد بداخله الفريق الرئاسى لمرسى.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناوئة للفريق السيسى، كما اتهموا جبهة الإنقاذ وحركة تمرد وشيخ الأزهر والبابا بالتآمر على مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*نشرت الجريدة الرسمية صباح اليوم، السبت، نص أول إعلان دستورى أصدره أمس المستشار عدلى منصور، الرئيس المؤقت للبلاد، وأصبح ساريًا من اليوم.

وجاء النص كالتالى: 
إعلان دستورى رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت: بعد الاطلاع على الإعلان الصادر من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة فى 3 يوليو 2013: 
قرر 
 المادة الأولى: حل مجلس الشورى

 المادة الثانية: ينشر هذا الإعلان فى الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره.

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 26 شعبان سنة 1434 هجرية، الموافق 5 يوليو سنة 2013 ميلادية.

رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*حصاد  3  قتلي  وأكثر  من  300  مصاب  في  عمليه  تحرير  مبني  محافظه  الأسماعيليه  من  الأرهابيين*

*قناه  دريم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" محسوب ": ما حدث مع " مرسى " انقلاب . وأستغرب عندما أسمع صاحب رأي يدافع عنه*
 




​ 
*قال " محمد محسوب " نائب رئيس حزب الوسط, عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " : أستغرب عندما أسمع صاحب رأي وهو يدافع عما وقع بكونه ليس انقلابا وإنما ثورة قام بها الجيش نيابة وتعبيرا عن الشعب, ألا يشعر هؤلاء بحرج وهم يرون كل سياسي وكل مفكر في العالم الحر لا يمكنه إلا أن يسمي ما حصل بمسماه الحقيقي؟! .*​ 
*وأضاف "محسوب": ألا يشعر هؤلاء بحرج وهم يرون الاتحاد الأفريقي وقد علق عضوية مصر فيه بسبب ما يخشون تسميته انقلابا؟*​ 
*وتابع: إنه يا سادة انقلاب.. ربما أنتم فرحون لأن حصل على رئيس لا ينتمي لتياركم أو حزبكم أو ليس من النماذج التي تخيلتموها أو حلمتم بها لكنه في البداية انقلاب وفي الأصل انقلاب.. ولم يؤد انقلاب على رئيس منتخب إلى حياة ديمقراطية.. هاتوا لي مثالا واحدا صحيحا لا مفبركا .*​ 
تم النشر فى 
أخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*واصلت سلطات معبر رفح البري إغلاقه مع قطاع غزة ، لليوم الثاني على التوالي.*​ 
*وبحسب وكالة "يونايتد برس"ذكر مصدر أمني بغزة، إن إغلاق المعبر مستمر بناءً على موقف الأمن المصري، بذريعة التطورات الأمنية في سيناء والعريش.*​ 
*وأضاف أن إغلاق المعبر قطع السبل بمئات الفلسطينيين في الخارج بينهم عشرات المعتمرين الذين لم يعودوا قادرين على العودة، لافتاً إلى أن السلطات المصرية ترفض سفر الفلسطينيين من مطارات العالم للقاهرة بسبب إغلاق المعبر.*

*وقال المصدر الفلسطيني "نتفهم الأوضاع الخاصة التي تعيشها مصر، ومنطقة سيناء والعريش، ولكننا نأمل إخراج المعبر من هذه الدائرة لأن استمرار إغلاقه سيسبب أزمات عديدة للمسافرين وبينهم طلبة ومرضى وغيرهم".*

*وأكد مدير عام المعابر بغزة، ماهر أبو صبحة، أن الجانب المصري أبلغ بإغلاق معبر رفح البري رسمياً إلى أجل غير مسمى بسبب الأوضاع الأمنية في رفح المصرية والشيخ زويد بسيناء.*​ 
*النشر فى **أخبار* *مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز، وزير الثقافة، استقالته من منصبه، مشيرًا إلى أنه لن يستمر تحت نهج انقلابي لا ينتهج الديمقراطية وآلياتها.

وأوضح  «عبد العزيز» أن ضميره الثوري وتاريخه كمثقف مستقل ومبادئ حزبه، التوحيد العربي، لن يقبلوا بالانقلاب، مؤكدًَا أن ما أسس على باطل فهو باطل، حسب قوله.

ودعا جموع المصريين بكل توجهاتهم إلى الاحتشاد السلمي في ميادين مصر والانحياز إلى ثورة 25 يناير، وخطوات التحول الديمقراطي التي واجهت عقبات كثيرة، آخرها الانقلاب على الشرعية، مشددا على أن هذا الانقلاب لن يستمر مهما كان التضليل وقوى المصالح المناهضة للديمقراطية.

وشدد «عبد العزيز» على أن الجيش المصري لا يجب أن يكون أحد مكونات اللعبة السياسية، مطالبًا بإدراك أن مصلحة مصر في استمرار الاحتكام إلى آليات الديمقراطية وعدم الانقلاب عليها.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*ضاحى خلفان : مآتم وعويل وبكاء جماعى بـ " إيران " لعزل " العياط "*









قال ضاحى خلفان رئيس شرطة دبي أن مصر عادت  الى دورها القيادي في اﻻمة العربية ، مضيفاً أن العدل أساس الملك.​ 
النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*ساويرس : صباح النصر يا مصر*
*عبر رجل الأعمال " نجيب ساويرس " عن فرحته الشديدة بسقوط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، وعزل الدكتور محمد مرسي.*​ 
*وأضاف خلال تغريدة له عبر صفحته بالفيس بوك :" صباح النصر يا مصر ، صباح الخير لأحلى شعب ، إيه الجمال ده.*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## zezza (6 يوليو 2013)

حد يعرف صحة خبر اغتيال سيدنا الانبا قزمان اسقف شمال سينا 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الخبر موجود على mbc مصر


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

*
** قال العقيد  اركان حرب أحمد على  المتحدث العسكرى إنه تم رصد مجموعة من المعلومات  المغلوطة على مدار الأيام  القليلة الماضية ، إستمراراً لحملة الشائعات  والأكاذيب التى يتم ترويجها  عن وحدة وتماسك القوات المسلحة ، مفادها [  إنشقاق تشكيلات كاملة بالجيش  المصرى - إعتراض بعض القادة على إنحياز القوات  المسلحة لمطالب الشعب  المصرى خلال ثورة 30 يونيو - إنشقاق قادة وضباط من  الحرس الجمهورى - ] -  وفى هذا السياق تؤكد القوات المسلحة على ما يلـــى :*

* - لا صحة لهذه الشائعات شكلاً وموضوعاً ، وهى " درب من ضروب الخيال " ...   وتأتى فى إطار الحملة المستمرة لنشر الشائعات / الأكاذيب كأحد أساليب الحرب   النفسية الممنهجة والموجهة بهدف محاولة شق صف القوات المسلحة والنيل من   تماسكها القوى ، وتضليل قطاع من الشعب لأغراض سياسية مشبوهة .*
* - أن نشر مثل هذه الأكاذيب التى تخالف العقل والمنطق والبعيدة تماماً عن   الحقيقة ، إنما تعبر عن سذاجة وسطحية مروجيها لجهلهم الواضح بطبيعة الجيش   المصرى - الذى يعد القلب الصلب للوطن والحامى لمقدراته - وعقيدته القتالية   وتاريخه العريق .*
* - أن القوات المسلحة على يقين كامل بوعى الشعب المصرى العظيم بحقيقة جيشه   الوطنى وتماسكه ، ولن تنال مثل هذه الأكاذيب الرخيصة من ثقة الشعب المصرى   فى قوة وتماسك أبناءه بالقوات المسلحة .*
* - تُهيب المؤسسة العسكرية بالجميع عدم الإنسياق وراء تلك الشائعات وتقييم   أهدافها المشبوهة وإحكام العقل قبل تداولها ... والإعتماد فقط على ما يتم   نشره من بيانات بواسطة المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات المسلحة .
اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

*





كشف  المستشار عدلي منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت ، إن هناك  مراسلات رسمية  طالبت أمريكا وتركيا وبريطانيا بتهديد الجيش المصري في الاول  من يوليو  الجارى، وذلك في مجموعاة المراسلات التي ارسلتها مؤسسة الرئاسة  وقت تولي  محمد مرسي الحكم.
وقال منصور - عبر حسابه الشخصي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" - " تُشير   المراسلات الرسمية الدولية لقصر الإتحادية فى 1/7/2013 لطلب مؤسسة الرئاسة   من أمريكا وتركيا وبريطانيا وغيرها تهديد الجيش بقطع المعونات عن مصر".
المشهد 
*​


----------



## zezza (6 يوليو 2013)

لقى رجل دين مسيحى مصرعه ظهر اليوم، بعد استهدافه من قبل متطرفين مسلحين يستقلان دراجة نارية.

قال مصدر أمنى إن القتيل يدعى مينا عبود شاروبين 39 سنة يقيم بالعريش، واستهدفه المسلحون وهو بسيارته أمام مقر كنسى بمنطقة المساعيد غرب العريش.

يعنى مش الانبا قزمان 
يا رب اتصرف بقى


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*التحفظ على نائب رئيس قطاع الأمن الوطني لـ " تواطئه " مع الشاطر*


​​قال مصدر أمني ، أنه تم التحفظ على اللواء أحمد عبد الجواد نائب رئيس قطاع الأمن الوطني ، وذلك لوجود شبهات حول اتهامه بتسريب أخبار الجهاز إلى المهندس خيرت الشاطر.
وذكر المصدر أن عبد الجواد، كان يلتقي الشاطر بشكل دوري، وأنه متهم بنقل أخبار الجهاز إليه كما أشارت إلى أن هناك تحقيقات تجري في سرية تامة مع ثلاثة لواءات بالوزارة في قطاعات مختلفة لذات السبب، وأن التحقيقات يشرف عليها الوزير بنفسه.​ 
وأوضحت المصادر أيضا أن عبد الجواد، موقوف عن مباشرة مهام عمله؛ لحين انتهاء التحقيقات، وأنه لا يوجد اتهام رسمي لعبد الجواد حتى الآن بشكل نهائي وأنه سيتحدد بناء على التحقيقات القرار الذي سيتم اتخاذه.​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*إتحاد ماسبيرو : " سنأخذ من حجارة كنائسنا لنبنى وطننا "*
 







قال  اتحاد شباب  ماسبيرو في  بيان أصدره  أنه فى ظل الوضع الراهن و المتصاعد من ارهاب انصار الرئيس المخلوع ضد كل المصريين و محاولاتهم المستميتة لإجهاض الثورة ​ 
ومطالب الشعب بالحرية و تتضمن هذه المحاولات إرهاب المسيحيين المصريين بالهجوم علي الكنائس و ممتلكات الاقباط في مختلف انحاء البلاد في محاولة لإرهابنا و إخراجنا من صفوف الثوار الرابضون في ميادين التحرير ، فقد هاجم انصار الرئيس المخلوع كنائس في : الاقصر – قنا – المنيا – ملوي – شرم الشيخ – مرسي مطروح.​ 
وقال بيان الاتحاد : نقول كلمة لهؤلاء الذين لم يقرأوا تاريخ مصر بل قرأوا تاريخ الجماعة ولم يعرفوا من جغرافيا مصر سوي اين تقع مقار جماعتهم ،اهدموا كل الكنائس فذلك لن يمنعنا من بناء مصر ،بل سنأخذ من حجارة كنائسنا لنبني بها وطننا ، فليس كنيستنا إلا جماعة المؤمنين المواطنين الاحرار فنحن نفضل​ 
ان تصبح بلادنا بلا دور عبادة وتكون حرة علي ان تكون مليئة بدور العبادة و هي محتلة.وعليه سنستمر في نضالنا  كمصريين في ميادين و شوارع الحرية مدافعين عن استقلال و حرية بلادنا .​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عـاجل .. مجلس القضاء الأعلي يرفض استقالة النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود*





​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز، وزير الثقافة، استقالته من منصبه، مشيرًا إلى أنه لن يستمر تحت نهج انقلابي لا ينتهج الديمقراطية وآلياتها.
> 
> وأوضح  «عبد العزيز» أن ضميره الثوري وتاريخه كمثقف مستقل ومبادئ حزبه، التوحيد العربي، لن يقبلوا بالانقلاب، مؤكدًَا أن ما أسس على باطل فهو باطل، حسب قوله.
> 
> ...


هو انت بدات يا متخلف عشان تستمر
من ساعة مجيت والكل ضدك عشان انت لاتمت للثقافة بصلة بل للرجعية والتخلف


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الفيوم ..* *المتظاهرين هناك  يرددون .. سلميه .. سلميه ثم*
*يقتحمون مبني  المحافظه .. ويتضح  انهم  اخوانيون *

*قناه دريم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس ألمانيا : نتفهم الإجراءات الاستثنائية فى مصر والموقف كان يهدد بحرب أهلية*







أعرب الرئيس الألمانى يواخيم جاوك عن قلقه إزاء تطورات الأوضاع فى مصر. وعلى هامش زيارته الحالية لفنلندا، قال جاوك اليوم السبت : " أود أن يوجد سيناريو انتقالى من أجل عودة حكومة تتناسب مع المعايير الديمقراطية " .​ 
فى الوقت نفسه أعرب جاوك عن تفهمه لاتخاذ "إجراءات استثنائية فى موقف يهدد بنشوب حرب أهلية".​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

أعرب الرئيس الفنلندى ساولى نينيستو عن تأييده لوضع "خارطة طريق" وجدول زمنى لعودة الديمقراطية لمصر.

اخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*صحيفة فرنسية : مرسي أضاع فرصة إثبات قدرة الإسلاميين على إدارة البلاد*
 





ذكرت صحيفة " لونوفال أوبسرفاتور " الفرنسية في مقال بعنوان "  سقوط الإخوان المسلمين في مصر" أن أخطاء محمد مرسي تراكمت خلال عام، فهو متهم بعدم النجاح في استعادة الأمن وعدم قيامه بإعادة بناء اقتصاد البلاد وعدم التوصل إلى جمع المصريين.
وأشارت أن محمد مرسي كان مرشحًا افتراضياً "الاستبن" بالنسبة إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. وعندما رشحته الجماعة في اللحظات الأخيرة، مهد مرسي الطريق إلى القوة المهيمنة للإسلاميين في مصر.
ويعد عزل الجيش للرئيس السابق محمد مرسي مساء الثلاثاء انتكاسة تاريخية للإخوان المسلمين. 
وخلال عام، أضاع مرسي فرصة إثبات قدرة الإسلاميين في مصر على إدارة البلاد. 
فخلال خطابه الأول، تعهد مرسي بأن يكون رئيسًا لجميع المصريين وأن يضمن مكتسبات الثورة. واليوم، يترك مرسي شعبًا منقسمًا للغاية ومرتبكًا وفي حالة سيئة.
وأشارت إلى أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة فرضت نفسها على المشهد السياسي بفضل الثورة وعاشت نهضة غير متوقعة.
وعلى الصعيد الدولي، فرضت الجماعة نفسها من خلال وساطتها الهائلة خلال أعمال العنف في غزة في نوفمبر 2012.
ولكن، في خريف 2012، اختار الرئيس الطريق الصعب. ففي الثاني والعشرين من نوفمبر، منح نفسه صلاحيات تنفيذية وقضائية واسعة تمنع بصفة خاصة الطعن على قراراته أمام المحاكم وتمنع حل الجمعية التأسيسية. ​وفي الثلاثين من نوفمبر،
تم تمرير مشروع الدستور بالقوة وعرضه للاستفتاء، مما أدى إلى خروج المصريين إلى الشوارع واستقالة سبعة من مستشاريه.
وشددت الصحيفة على أن كل هذا يحدث كما لو أن محمد مرسي لم يكن لديه برنامجًا سياسياً لإدارة البلاد، محددًا الأمور في كل أزمة جديدة وفقًا لمعطيات الوقت الحالي. وأصبح التمرير بالقوة هو القاعدة، مما أثار دائمًا غضب المصريين وإحباطهم على نحو متزايد، حتى أولئك الذين انتخبوا محمد مرسي في الانتخابات الرئاسية. 
فقد تأكد للمجتمع المصري أن جماعة الإخوان هي من تحكم البلاد وليس محمد مرسي، وأن الجماعة تتصرف وفقًا لمصالحها الشخصية.
ويُضاف إلى ذلك الوضع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي المعقد الذي ورثه محمد مرسي من النظام السابق. فقد تزايدت نسبة البطالة والفقر وتعطل الاقتصاد وغاب المستثمرون. 
وخسر الرئيس مرسي الكثير من الدعم بسبب وعوده الفارغة. فيعيش المصريون يومياً وسط انقطاع المياه والكهرباء، وهي المشكلات ذاتها التي كانوا يواجهوها في عهد حسني مبارك.​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*بعد إعلانها منطقة " حرب على الإرهاب " .. " الجيش " يواصل هدمه للأنفاق على الحدود مع غزة*




​ 
واصلت القوات المسلحة انتشارها وفرض السيطرة الأمنية الكاملة على جميع مداخل الأنفاق ومخارجها علي الحدود مع غزة ، وتم تضييق المسافات بين الكمائن المنتشرة هناك ، لضمان سرعة القبض على أي عناصر مسلحة تحاول استهدافها.​ 
وقام الجيش أيضا بمواصلة هدمه للأنفاق الرابطة بين غزة وسيناء ، لمنع استخدامها في تهريب الأسلحة ، أو اتخاذ العناصر الارهابية منها أوكار لها.​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الصحة : 36 قتيل و1404 مصاب في اشتباكات الأمس*
 





أعلنت هيئة الإسعاف  أن 36 شخصا على الأقل قتلوا وأصيب نحو 1404 آخرين في اشتباكات بمختلف أنحاء مصر بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي والمتظاهرين دارت طوال ليلة الجمعة على السبت 6 يوليو.

وأن  عدد القتلى في الاشتباكات التي دارت حتى الساعات المبكرة من صباح اليوم في سيدي جابر بالإسكندرية بلغ 14، أما حصيلة اشتباكات المنيل بالقاهرة، فارتفعت الى 6 قتلى.

و قتل شخصان على الأقل على جسر كوبري 6 أكتوبر,وأضاف أنه كان هناك قتيل ثان حملوا جثته على إحدى الدراجات البخارية.

كما أكدت تقارير إعلامية مقتل ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل في الاشتباكات أمام نادي الحرس الجمهوري في مدينة نصر بالقاهرة.

تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الأنبا إرميا ينعي القس " مينا " شهيد العريش*
 





​ 
نعىَ نيافة الحبر الجليل " الأنبا إرميا " , الأسقف العام للكنيسة القبطية الأرثذوكسية , القس " مينا عبود شاروبيم " راعي كنيسة المساعيد بمدخل مدينة العريش , الذي إستشهد بعد استهدافه من قبل متطرفين مسلحين.​ 
وقال " الأنبا إرميا " , في تغريدة له بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي تويتر ," تعزيات السماء لشعبه وأسرته ومحبيه " .​ 
النشر فى أخبار مصر ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مهدى عاكف امام النيابة : صلتي انقطعت عن الجماعة بعد تولي بديع الإرشاد*







وجهت نيابة جنوب القاهرة لمهدى عاكف المرشد العام السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين تهم التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين خلال أحداث المقطم ، كما وجهت له النيابة تهمة حيازة أسلحة وذخيرة بواسطة الغير.
انتقل نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية  إلى سجن ملحق مزرعة طره مساء أمس للتحقيق مع "عاكف" وواجهته بتحريات المباحث بادانته  فى أحداث مكتب الإرشاد، واستمرت التحقيقات معه حتى الساعات الاولى وأنكر المرشد ، الاتهامات المنسوبة اليه ، قائلاً   أنه رجل كبير سناً وغير قادر على الحركة  مؤكدا  "مليش دور حالياً داخل الجماعة".
وأضاف أنه لم يحضر أية إجتماعات بعد مجىء محمد بديع مرشداً عاماً للجماعة، وانقطعت صلته بالجماعة، وأشار المرشد السابق أنه كان يتابع الأحداث الجارية عبر شاشات التليفزيون.​ 
أخبار مصر​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تكشف تفاصيل اعتقال " أبو اسماعيل " : حاول إلقاء " مليون ونصف " جنيه من النافذة قبل القبض عليه*




​ 
تكثف مباحث الجيزة جهودها لكشف حقيقة الأموال التى تم العثور عليها بحوزة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أثناء القبض عليه، حيث حاول التخلص من تلك الأموال أثناء القبض عليه.
كشفت التحقيقات أنه كان فى طريقه للمشاركة فى مظاهرات مؤيدي الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة. ​ 
وكشف مصدر أمنى أن أبو إسماعيل عندما فوجئ بقوات الشرطة حاول إلقاء الحقيبة وبداخلها الأموال من نافذة منزله لتسقط فى الشارع، وبعد القبض عليه تبين أن الحقيبة التى ألقاها تحتوى على مليون و410 آلاف جنيه.​ 
وأضاف أن المتهم حاول التخلص منها كما تبين من التحريات أنه كان فى طريقه للمشاركة فى التظاهرات المؤيدة للرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، بميدان النهضة بالدقى.​ 
وأمرت النيابة بالتحفظ على تلك الأموال حتى انتهاء التحقيقات معه ومعرفة سبب وجودها معه وسبب محاولته التخلص منها فى الوقت الذى تم ترحيل المتهم إلى سجن طرة بعد أن تم الاستماع لأقواله بالأمن العام وبمباحث مديرية أمن الجيزة.​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*شوقي السيد يطلب تحديد جلسة عاجلة لنظر طعنه علي تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية*
النشر فى أخبار مصر ​






تقدم الدكتور شوقي السيد بطلب الي لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بتاريخ اليوم يطالب فيه بتحديد جلسة لنظر الطعن في تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية والفصل فيه.​ 
ويؤكد ان اسقاط الشعب للنظام في 30 يونيو .. وخلع الرئيس الفائز بالتزوير لا يمنع لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية من تحديد جلسة لنظر الطعن واصدار قرارها .​ 
ويطلب الي اللجنة الفصل في الطعن رداً لاعتبار إرادة الشعب المصري وكشف الاسرار وتزوير إرادة الناخبين .​ 
كما يؤكد أن الطعن يكشف عن وجه الولايات المتحدة الخفي وراء تزوير الانتخابات وتمكين جماعه الاخوان من الوصول الي السلطة لاغراض في نفس يعقوب وعلي حساب الامن القومي المصري بعد ان انكشف المستور !​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على نجل جمال حشمت بعد تحريضه على قتل المتظاهرين بدمنهور*

النشر فى أخبار مصر​ 







أكد مراسل قناة " الحياة " ببرنامج " الحياة الآن " ، عن نبأ عاجل بالقبض على نجل القيادي الإخواني جمال حشمت بتهمة التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين في اشتباكات بدمنهور.


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. " الجنزوري " يرفض تولى رئاسة الحكومة خلال المرحلة الإنتقاليه*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​

أفادت مصادر مطلعة ، أن الدكتور كمال الجنزوري رئيس الوزراء الاسبق ، رفض تولى رئاسة الحكومة خلال الفترة الإنتقالية المقبلة،​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

" أبو الفتوح " يبكى على الشاطر بعد القبض عليه

 تداول عدد من النشطاء مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " مقطع فيديو للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح الرئاسى السابق ورئيس حزب مصر القوية لحظة علمه بنبأ القبض على خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان .
http://secrets7days.com/news/21​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*CNN تتهم الإعلام المصري بالتحيز وتحذف مقالا ينتقد أوباما*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 



قام موقع قناة الـ " CNN " بحذف مقال للصحفى والمصور المصرى " حسن أمين " الذى حمل عنوان "لماذا يدعم أوباما الإرهاب؟"،
تساءل فيه عن أسباب دعم أوباما للإرهاب وإصرار الرئيس الأمريكى ومعه CNN على إن ما حدث فى مصر على أنه انقلاب وليست ثورة مصرية جديدة.​ 
تناول "أمين" فى مقاله المحذوف، أسماء وفيديوهات المتطرفين الإرهابيين المدعمين لنظام مرسى ثم تناول موقف الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية فى حواره مع الـ"سى إن إن" مع بيكى أندرسون معبرا عن أمله فى مشاركة الإخوان والسلفيين فى الحياة السياسية واحترام وجهات النظر المختلفة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسي يعتدون على " الصحفيين " أمام نادى الحرس الجمهورى*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر





قام عدداً من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول بالإعتداء على عدد من الصحفيين المتواجدين أمام نادى الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم.
وقاموا بطردهم مرددين هتافات "الصحافة صفرا" " واطلعو برة" ، كما رددوا بعد طرد الصحفيين هتافات "عايزين رئيسنا"​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو .. " أبو الفتوح " يبكى على الشاطر بعد القبض عليه*
 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​





تداول  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " مقطع فيديو للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح الرئاسى السابق ورئيس حزب مصر القوية لحظة علمه بنبأ القبض على خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان 
 شن النشطاء هجومالاذعا على أبو الفتوح متهمينه بالتواطؤ مع جماعة الإخوان بالرغم من انشقاقه عنها متهمينه بالتآمر لصالح الجماعة .​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. تعيين " المسلماني " مستشاراً إعلامياً للرئيس*
 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​



​ 
قام المستشار " عدلي منصور " بإصدار قراراً , اليوم السبت , بتعيين الإعلامي " أحمد المسلماني " , مستشاراً إعلامياً له , وذلك بعد الإجتماع الذي دار بينهما بقصر الإتحادية.
وبناء على ذلك قام المسلماني بطرح عدة أفكر ومقترحات على المستشار عدلي منصور , رئيس الجمهورية للتطوير من الإعلام المصري ومن دوره خلال المرحلة المقبلة , وللتصدي للدعاوى المتطرفة.​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*التايمز : على الإخوان أن يقبلوا أن مرسي «خان» المصريين*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 




​ 
نشرت صفحة الرأي في صحيفة التايمز افتتاحية بعنوان " منطقة خطرة " .​ 
وتقول الصحيفة إن الجيش زج بمصر إلى منطقة خطرة لا يوجد لها سوى مخرج واحد، وهو انتخابات سريعة منظمة " .
وتقول الصحيفة إن هذا الاسبوع سيذكره تاريخ الشرق الأوسط إما على أنه الاسبوع الذي أثبت فيه الإسلام السياسي فشله كنظام للحكم، أو على أنه الأسبوع الذي بدأ فيه الجيش تقويض الربيع العربي.​ 
وتقول الصحيفة إن تحقيق الخيار الأول قد يكون معجزة ولكنها ليست مستحيلة الحدوث. وتضيف أن الأيام الثلاثة من الفجر المصري الجديد اثبتت أنها مثيرة للقلق بدرجة كبيرة.​ 
وترى أن على الجيش، الذي أطاح أول رئيس مصري منتخب ديمقراطيا، أن يوضح على وجه السرعة أنه تصرف لمصلحة الوطن وليس لمصلحته هو.​ 
وتضيف إن نشوة الثورة الثانية انحسرت وانتشرت الدبابات في مناطق مختلفة من البلاد لتخلق حاجزا بين معارضي مرسي ومؤيديه ولحماية الطرفين من بعضهما البعض. وبدأ الجيش حملة ضد الاخوان المسلمين، التي تزعم أنها ما زالت تمثل ما بين 20 و30 مليون مصري.​ 
وتقول الصحيفة إنه لا يوجد شك في أن مرسي فشل كزعيم، حيث كان يتعين عليه انهاء انهيار الاقتصاد المصري، كما أنه لم يكن رئيسا لكل المصريين.​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" دومة " عقب الإفراج عنه .. ثورة 30 يونيو معجزة تضاف لتاريخ المصريين*
 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 





قال الناشط السياسي أحمد دومة،  أن التلاحم بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، ضروري فى هذه المرحلة الفارقة من تاريخ مصر ، باستثناء القوى والشخصيات التي تورطت في دم وقتل ، مؤكداً أن ما حدث فى تظاهرات "30 يونيو"  الماضي هو معجزة بتغيير نظام الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي بهذه السلمية والتحضر وإنحياز الجيش لمطالب المصريين .
وأضاف دومة، عقب الإفراج عنه، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع  فضائية ''سي بي سي''، اليوم السبت،  ''الحمد لله على المعجزة التي حدثت أن هذا العدد من الشعب المصري ينزل للشارع، ويتحقق هدف التخلص من النظام بسرعة وسلامة، وأن حقوق الشهداء لن تضيع هباءاً، وسوف تعود مصر الى سابق عهدها شامخة فوق الجميع .​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" الإنقاذ " تعلن إستعداد البرادعي لقبول منصب رئاسة الوزراء أو نائب الرئيس بشروط*
 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 





قال قيادي بجبهة ' 'الإنقاذ '' الوطني ، إن الدكتور محمد البرادعي ، المنسق العام للجبهة ورئيس حزب '' الدستور '' ، مستعد لقبول منصب رئيس الحكومة أو نائب الرئيس المؤقت، لكنه يشترط لذلك منحه '' صلاحيات كافية لرئاسة الحكومة ' '، أو ''اختصاصات واضحة لنائب الرئيس''.
وأضاف، أحمد البرعي، المتحدث باسم جبهة الإنقاذ، لمراسلة الأناضول أن ''أخر تطورات المشاورات مع البرادعي أنه ليس لديه أي اعتراض على تولي المسؤولية في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من عمر الوطن''، موضحا أنه ''في حال تم عرض منصب رئاسة الحكومة على البرادعي أو منصب نائب الرئيس فإنه سيقبل بذلك''.​ورغم محاولات عدد من الشخصيات السياسية إقناع هشام رامز بتولي المنصب، لكنه قال في تصريحات إعلامية مساء أمس بإنه لن يقبل بمنصب رئاسة الوزراء، في حال عرضها عليه.


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي قبل عزله : أمريكا مش هتسيبكم .. والإخوان هيولعوا الدنيا ..*​*والسيسي : أنا نصحتك والشعب سينتصر*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر




​ 
الصدفة وحدها هى صاحبة الفضل فى توصل «الوطن» واطلاعها على حقيقة ما دار فى آخر حوار بين القائد العام وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى و«المعزول» محمد مرسى ، وذلك من خلال شاشة عرض بإحدى غرف جهة سيادية.​ 
توجهت إلى تلك الجهة يوم الثلاثاء 2 يوليو الحالى، وكانت جميع المكاتب تعمل كخلية نحل لا يتوقف نشاطها لحظة، حاولت التواصل مع عدد من المسئولين، للتعرف على ما سيحدث خلال الساعات القادمة، لكن أحداً منهم لم يكن بوسعه التصريح بأى معلومات، ومع إصرارى على الحصول على ما يدور داخل الغرف المغلقة، رد علىّ أحد الضباط الموجودين بالمكتب الذى أجلس به قائلاً: «متقلقش.. مصر كلها هتفرح بكرة، ولو عاوز تضمن تعالى هسمّعك حاجة، لكن أرجو عدم الإفصاح عنها لخطورة الأمر فى هذا التوقيت».​ 
اصطحبنى الضابط لغرفة مجاورة، بها العديد من أجهزة الصوت وشاشات العرض، وفوجئت أنه يعرض على إحدى الشاشات لقاء بين «السيسى» و«مرسى»، وهو لقاء جرى بينهما قبل أن يلقى مرسى خطابه الأخير بساعات قليلة.​ 
وبعد صدور بيان الجيش الذى ألقاه «السيسى» الأربعاء الماضى، استأذنت فى نشر أهم ما جاء بحوار «السيسى» و«مرسى»، وبصعوبة بالغة حصلت «الوطن» على الموافقة، وكان كالتالى:​ 
مرسى: الجيش موقفه إيه من اللى بيحصل، هيفضل كدا يتفرج، مش المفروض يحمى الشرعية؟​ 
 السيسى: شرعية إيه؟ الجيش كله مع إرادة الشعب، وأغلبية الشعب حسب تقارير موثقة مش عايزينك.​ 
مرسى: أنا أنصاري كتير ومش هيسكتوا.​ 
السيسى: الجيش مش هيسمح لأى حد يخرّب البلد مهما حدث.​ 
مرسى: طيب لو أنا مش عايز أمشى.​ 
السيسى: الموضوع منتهى ومعدش بمزاجك، وبعدين حاول تمشى بكرامتك، وتطالب من تقول إنهم أنصارك بالرجوع لمنازلهم، حقناً للدماء بدلاً من أن تهدد الشعب بهم.​ 
مرسى: بس كدا يبقى انقلاب عسكرى وأمريكا مش هتسيبكم.​ 
السيسى: إحنا يهمنا الشعب مش أمريكا، وطالما أنت بتتكلم كدا أنا هكلمك على المكشوف.. إحنا معانا أدلة تدينك وتدين العديد من قيادات الحكومة بالعمل على الإضرار بالأمن القومى المصرى والقضاء هيقول كلمته فيها، وهتتحاكموا قدام الشعب كله.​ 
مرسى: طيب ممكن تسمحولى أعمل شوية اتصالات وبعد كدا أقرر هعمل إيه.​ 
السيسى: مش مسموح لك، بس ممكن نخليك تطمئن على أهلك فقط.​ 
مرسى: هو أنا محبوس ولا إيه؟​ 
 السيسى: أنت تحت الإقامة الجبرية من دلوقتى.​ 
مرسى: متفتكرش إن الإخوان هيسكتوا لو أنا سِبت الحكم.. هيولّعوا الدنيا.​ 
السيسى: خليهم بس يعملوا حاجة وهتشوف رد فعل الجيش.. اللى عايز يعيش فيهم باحترام أهلاً وسهلاً.. غير كدا مش هنسيبهم.. وإحنا مش هنُقصى حد، والإخوان من الشعب المصرى ومتحاولش تخليهم وقود فى حربكم القذرة.. لو بتحبهم بجد تنحى عن الحكم وخليهم يروّحوا بيوتهم.​ 
مرسى: عموما أنا مش همشى والناس برة مصر كلها معايا وأنصارى مش هيمشوا.​ 
السيسى: عموماً أنا نصحتك.​ 
مرسى: طيب خد بالك أنا اللى عينتك وزير وممكن أشيلك.​ 
السيسى: أنا مسكت وزير دفاع برغبة الجيش كله ومش بمزاجك وأنت عارف كدا كويس.. وبعدين أنت متقدرش تشيلنى أنت خلاص لم يعد لك أى شرعية.​ 
مرسى: طيب لو وافقت أن أتنحى.. ممكن تسيبونى أسافر برة وتوعدنى أنكم مش هتسجوننى.​ 
السيسى: مقدرش أوعدك بأى حاجة، العدالة هى اللى هتقول كلمتها.​ 
مرسى: طيب طالما كدا بقى أنا هعملها حرب ونشوف مين اللى هينتصر فى الآخر.​ 
السيسى: الشعب طبعاً اللى هينتصر.​ 
وانتهى الحوار عند هذه الجملة بقول السيسى: «أنت من دلوقتى محبوس».​ 
وبعد هذا الحوار بساعات قليلة طلب السيسى من قوات الجيش والحرس الجمهورى أن يجرى نقل «مرسى» من دار الحرس الجمهورى إلى إحدى إدارات الجيش شديدة التأمين، وطلب عدم التعرض له بأى أذى، لحين تقديمه لمحاكمة عادلة لاتهامه بارتكاب عدد من الجرائم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*سكرتير المجمع المقدس يعلن أسماء المفوضين بجمع التبرعات من المسيحيين لصالح مصر*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 




​ 
قال نيافة الحبر الجليل " الأنبا رافائيل " , أسقف عام كنائس وسط القاهرة , وسكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثذوكسية , في تغريدة له عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعي تويتر ,​ 
" لجنة جمع التبرعات من وسط القاهرة لصندوق مصر مكونة من 
القس "بيشوي بولس" والاقتصادي "سمير رياض" ورجل الاعمال "صموئيل شوقي" ,​ 
ولايوجد شخص اخر مفوض"​​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2013)

*تكليف الدكتور البرادعى رئيسا للوزراء ... مبرووووووووك يا بوب
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*الظواهري: الإخوان انقسموا على أنفسهم.. والسلفيون مدحوا المجلس العسكري من أول الثورةكتب : أمل القاضي منذ 12 دقيقة
طباعة  





أيمن الظواهري​*<b>
  قال ايمن  الظواهري، زعيم تنظيم  القاعدة، إن المعركة في مصر واضحة كل الوضوح، بين  القلة العلمانية  المتحالفة مع الكنيسة والمستندة لتأييد العسكر، وبين الأمة  المسلمة في مصر  التي تسعى لتحكيم الشريعة والتحرر من التبعية الأمريكية،  وذلك عبر مقطع  فيديو له، تم بثه على موقع "يوتيوب"؛ تعليقًا على عزل الرئيس  السابق محمد  مرسي.
وطالب  "الظواهري"، القوى الإسلامية في  مصر بتقديم الضحايا والقرابين حتى يتحقق  لها ما تريد، وتنتزع ممن أسماهم  بـ"القوى الفاسدة التي تتحكم في مصر وما  ورائها"، كرامة مصر وعزتها،  مضيفًا أن "أعداء الإسلام يملكون القوة  العسكرية والأجهزة الأمنية والقضاء  الفاسد والمال، الذي يفسد السياسة  والإعلام"."حمدي قنديل" تناسى تاريخه الأسود في حملة قمع الإخوان.. وتألمت عندما سمعته يتلو بيان اتفاق العلمانيين مع "مرسي"​وتساءل   زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، مهاجمًا المحكمة الدستورية العليا، "هل المحكمة   الدستورية صنم مفروض علينا؟ إنها محكمة علمانية تدين بالولاء للدستور   العلماني، الذي أطاحت به الثورة، وتستند إلى الإعلانات الدستورية التي   يصدرها عسكر مبارك بإشارة من أمريكا، فأي شرعية هذه؟ إنها شرعية الذئاب   واللصوص، ولقد أعطى المجلس العسكري الذي لا يملك، الشرعية المزعومة للقضاء   الفاسد الذي لا يستحق، لكن المعركة لم تنتهِ، ولكنها قد بدأت".
وأرجع الظواهري،  سبب ما تعرض له "مرسي"  إلى الانقسام بين القوى الإسلامية منذ بداية الثورة،  قائلًا "لقد مدح  العديد من التيارات الإسلامية، المجلس العسكري من أول  الثورة، وتناسوا من  هو المجلس العسكري (عقيدة وسلوكًا وتاريخًا)، وسارع  العديد منهم لتكوين  أحزاب على أساس قانون الأحزاب الذي يحظر قيامها على  أساس ديني، واستسلموا  له دون الاتحاد لإنشاء حزب واحد للعمل على تحكيم  الشريعة".
ووجه انتقادًا  إلى السلفيين، بقوله:  "السلفيون كانوا يرفضون دخول الانتخابات ثم وافقوا  عليها، لكنهم لم يتحدوا  مع الإخوان مثلا لتكوين جبهة إسلامية للعمل على  تحكيم الشريعة، لأن  الضرورة هنا أقوى وأولى، ولم يتفق السلفيون فيما بينهم،  فكوّنت كل طائفة  منهم حزبًا لها، فساعدوا في إدخال أعداء الإسلام والشريعة  للجنة كتابة  الدستور، ثم كان تفرقهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية أشد؛ فانشق  الإخوان على  أنفسهم".
وأضاف "لقد  استطاعت القوى المناوئة  للإسلام إغراء بعض القيادات الإسلامية بالصراع فيما  بينها، فكانت النتيجة  أن فشل مرشح الإخوان في الوصول إلى الرئاسة من  الجولة الأولى، وبدأوا في  البحث عن العلمانيين والنصارى وخصوم الشريعة،  وللأسف وصلوا في هذا الأمر  إلى درجة مؤلمة ومحزنة".
وشن الظواهري،  هجومًا حادًا على  الإعلامي "حمدي قنديل"، عندما تلا بيان اتفاق "فيرمونت"،  قائلًا: "لقد  تألمت وأنا أستمع للمدعو قنديل، وهو يتلو بيان اتفاق القوى  العلمانية مع  محمد مرسي، ويبدأه بأنهم قرروا العفو عن كل الأخطاء السابقة،  وتناسى  تاريخه الأسود في المشاركة في حملة قمع الإخوان، وذهابه إلى السجن  الحربي،  حيث يُسلخ الإخوان ويُعذبون، ليعترفوا أمامه بجرائمهم المزعومة".


الوطن</b>​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة : تعيين كبير الياوران " فودة " قائمًا بأعمال رئيس ديوان الرئيس بدلا من " الطهطاوى "*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر




​ 
قرر عدلي منصور ، رئيس الجمهورية ، إعفاء محمد رفاعة الطهطاوي من منصب رئيس ديوان الرئاسة ، وقيام اللواء أركان حرب عبد المؤمن فودة ، كبير الياوران ، بأعمال رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية.​ 
وقد تضمن القرار تعيين 
المستشار علي عوض محمد صالح مستشارا للرئيس للشؤون الدستورية، 
والدكتور مصطفى سعد الدين حجازي، مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية للشؤون الاستراتيجية.​ 
كما اشتمل القرار على تعيين 
اللواء محمد أحمد فريد التهامي رئيسا للمخابرات العامة، 
وتعيين اللواء محمد رأفت شحاتة مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية للشؤون الأمنية.​​​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الأنبا موسى " أسقف الشباب " ينعي القس " مينا " شهيد العريش*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 




​ 
نعىَ نيافة الحبر الجليل " الأنبا موسى " , أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثذوكسية , القس " مينا عبود شاروبيم " راعي كنيسة المساعيد بمدخل مدينة العريش , الذي إستشهد بعد استهدافه من قبل متطرفين مسلحين.​ 
وقال "الأنبا موسى" في بياناً رسمياً , 
"رحلت عنا برصاصة غادرة ,اصابتك وأصابة الكثير من العرب والفلسطينيين والمصريين الذي انت منهم".​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*الكشف عن شبكة إخوانية بمجلس الوزراء 



*
*



هشام قنديل
*​*وكالات: السبت , 06 يوليو 2013 19:23 
أغلق العاملون برئاسة مجلس الوزراء،  مكتب السكرتارية الخاصة بالأمين العام لرئاسة المجلس، على خلفية ضبط خلايا  إخوانية لنقل تحركات وأخبار العاملين بالمجلس، تعمل على تسريب أسرار المجلس  للدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الحكومة المقالة، والأمين العام لرئاسة المجلس  صفوت عبد الدايم.
حيث أكد ذلك مصدر مطلع برئاسة مجلس  الوزراء موضحًا أن إغلاق مكتب السكرتارية تحسباً لتسريب أي معلومات أو  بيانات حول تحركات رئاسة مجلس الوزراء، موضحًا أنه جارى اتخاذ الإجراءات  القانونية.
وقال المصدر: “إن العاملين بمجلس الوزراء كشفوا عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل  رئيس الحكومة، والأمين العام لرئاسة المجلس صفوت عبد الدايم، يتواصلون من  خلال سكرتارية الأمين العام، وهو أحد المساهمين في تسريب بعض المستندات  والملفات الخاصة برئاسة مجلس الوزراء أيضا، للتوصل للمستشار أحمد صادق  مستشار قنديل، ومصطفى صالح رئيس قطاع اللجان برئاسة مجلس الوزراء، لإصدار  بعض القرارات بالنيابة عنهم، لأنها قرارات هامة على حسب تعبير المصدر  بالنسبة للنظام وحكومته، إلا أن المستشار”الصادق” و”صالح ” وبعض المسئولين  برئاسة المجلس، أغلقوا تليفوناتهم، منذ عزل النظام السابق”.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الكشف عن شبكة إخوانية بمجلس الوزراء 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يعين سكينة فؤاد مستشارًا لشئون المرأة
07/06/2013 - 19:40
 




أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، قراراً جمهورياً بتعيين سكينة جمال فؤاد مستشاراً لرئيس الجمهورية لشئون المرأة.
 



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*سناتور يدعو أمريكا لتعليق المساعدات العسكرية إلى مصر*​ تم النشر فى أخبار مصر





​ 
 دعا السناتور الجمهورى الأمريكى جون ماكين إلى تعليق المساعدة العسكرية الأمريكية التى تقدم إلى مصر إثر عزل الجيش الرئيس الإسلامى محمد مرسى ، فى موقف يتباين مع المواقف الرسمية لواشنطن.​ 
وقال ماكين فى مؤتمر فى مدينة بريسكوت بولايته أريزونا (جنوب غرب) "لقد فكرت مليا، لكننى أعتبر أن علينا تعليق المساعدة للجيش المصرى لأن الجيش المصرى ألغى نتائج تصويت المصريين".​ 
واعتبر أن "المساعدة يجب أن تعلق والجيش المصرى يجب أن يقدم جدولا زمنيا لإجراء انتخابات، وإقرار دستور جديد وبعدها نعيد تقييم ما إذا كان يجب الاستمرار فى المساعدة أم لا".​ 
وتابع ماكين "أنا أعى أنه مع تعليق المساعدة للجيش المصرى الذى يشكل المؤسسة الوحيدة المستقرة فى مصر، فإننا نخاطر بإثارة مشاكل أخرى فى سيناء وفى مناطق أخرى يتم التعاون فيها مع الجيش المصرى. أقول ذلك بتحفظ، إلا أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يحب أن تتعلم من دروس التاريخ، لا يمكننا التفرج من دون أى تحرك على الإطاحة بحكومات منتخبة بحرية من جانب جناح مسلح".​ 
وتتباين هذه التصريحات مع الموقف المعلن لمسئولين آخرين فى الكونغرس والرئيس باراك أوباما نفسه الذى تفادى استخدام مصطلح انقلاب فى وصف ما حدث فى مصر. ​ 
وينص القانون الأمريكى على ضرورة تعليق أى مساعدة عسكرية أو اقتصادية فى حال إطاحة أى جيش بحكومة.
واكتفى باراك أوباما بالطلب من حكومته "درس التبعات القانونية المرتبطة بمساعدتنا للحكومة المصرية".​​​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. روسيا تدعم الجيش بـ" قمر صناعى عسكرى" لرصد تحركات المسلحين بسيناء

*​*7/6/2013 7:08 PM​*​*



​
أكدت  شبكة RT الروسية فى خبر لها عن قيامها بتوظيف قمر صناعى عسكرى " روسى "  لمد الجيش المصرى بمعلومات دقيقة عن المسلحين بسيناء ورصد تحركاتهم  واتصالاتهم مهما كانت وسيلة الاتصال.​​

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل.. روسيا تدعم الجيش بـ" قمر صناعى عسكرى" لرصد تحركات المسلحين بسيناء 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأة.. المليون ونصف التى ضبطت مع ابو اسماعيل من اموال الزكاة
07/06/2013 - 19:18






عبدالوهاب ربيع

كشفت الاجهزة الامنية بالجيزة، اليوم السبت، ان مبلغ المليون ونصف جنيه  التى تم ضبطها مع حازم صلاح أبواسماعيل، جمعها من اموال الزكاة الخاصة  بالمواطنين واحتفظ بها فى منزله، ولكنه القاها بشكل غريب فى شرفة منزله  بمنور السلم، قبل أن تكتشف القوة المكلفة بالقبض عليه الواقعة وتحضر  المبالغ المالية وتتحفظ عليها.

وأعترف أبو اسماعيل، أمام اللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية فى  الجيزة بجمع الاموال من المواطنين للزكاة على اموالهم، موضحا انه كان  يجمعها لحساب جمعية خيرية تسمى «الصدقة الجارية»، ولم يستطيع الاجابة عن  السبب وراء احتفاظه بالمبلغ الكبير بمنزله، كما كشفت التحقيقات التى اجرتها  معه مباحث الجيزة أنه كان فى طريقه للمشاركة فى مظاهرات مؤيدي المخلوع  مرسى بميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة.

تمكنت مباحث الجيزة بإشراف اللواء محمد الشرقاوى مدير الإدارة العامة  لمباحث الجيزة بالتعاون مع قطاع الأمن العام والأمن الوطنى، من القبض على  حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل داخل منزله بالدقى، وذلك بعد رصد تحركاته وفور وصول  معلومة للواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة تم توجيه القوات والتى تمكنت  من ضبطه وبصحبته شقيقه.

وكشف مصدر أمنى، أن أبو إسماعيل عندما فوجئ بقوات الشرطة حاول إلقاء  الحقيبة وبداخلها الأموال من نافذة منزله لتسقط فى الشارع، وبعد القبض عليه  تبين أن الحقيبة التى ألقاها تحتوى على مليون و٤١٠ آلاف جنيه.




*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*تعيين " سكينة فؤاد " مستشاراً للرئيس لشئون المرأة*تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 




​ 
قام المستشار عدلى منصور ، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت،بإصدار قراراً جمهورياً بتعيين الكاتبة الصحفية " سكينة فؤاد " كمستشاراً لرئيس الجمهورية لشئون المرأة​​​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على عامل "مؤيد لمرسى " تلاعب بتحويلات المترو لإحداث تصادم

السبت، 6 يوليو 2013 - 19:50

*
*



مترو الأنفاق​*​*
ألقت شرطة  المترو القبض علي عامل  تحويله بمحطة الدمرداش إثر قيامه بتحويل خطوط المترو  وإدخالهما فى بعض  للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى لمنصبه.

وأكدت مصادر من مترو الأنفاق لــ"اليوم السابع أن التحويلات التي أجراها   العامل كادت تتسبب في كارثة وصدام القطارات ببعضها البعض نتيجة التحويلات   التي أجراها العامل في سكتي الخط الأول بين غمرة والشهداء.

وأضافت المصادر أنه تم إقاف حالة الخط المترو على الفور وتوجهت الشرطة إلى العامل وألقت القبض عليه.






*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" صوت روسيا " يؤكد القاعدة ستنشئ فرعاً لها بمصر*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 




​ 
قال موقع " صوت روسيا " الروسى، أن جماعة " أنصار الشريعة " ، المنتمية إلى شبكة " القاعدة " الإرهابية ، كانت قد أعلنت أنها سوف تقوم بإنشاء خلية للمنظمة بالأراضى المصرية .​ 
وأكد الموقع الروسي ,إلى أن جماعات "أنصار الشريعة" تعمل فى البلدان التى شهدت الربيع العربي مثل تونس واليمن.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يسمح لأنصار المعزول من الدخول والخروج لإعتصام " رابعة "*

تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 




​

قامت القوات المسلحة بفتح الطرق التى أغلقتها منذ يومين حول انصار الرئيس المعزول برابعة العدوية، للحيلولة دون وقوع أى أشتباكات من جانب متظاهري رابعة العدوية، واكتفت بتواجد المدرعات بالشوارع الجانبية.​ 
فيما تشهد اشارة رابعة العدوية، توافد العشرات من انصار الرئيس المعزول للمطالبة بعودته.​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عاجل.. روسيا تدعم الجيش بـ" قمر صناعى عسكرى" لرصد تحركات المسلحين بسيناء*​​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
*خبر  مفرح*​


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)

*أصدر رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت المستشار عدلي محمود منصور السبت 6 يوليو، عددا من القرارات الجمهورية على النحو​​*


*التالي :​​*​

*تعيين اللواء محمد رأفت عبد الواحد شحاتة مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية للشئون الامنية​​*
*.​​*
*تعيين اللواء محمد أحمد فريد التهامي رئيسا للمخابرات العامة .​​*

*تعيين الدكتور المصطفي مصطفي سالم حجازي مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية للشئون الاستراتيجية.​​*

*تعيين المستشار علي عوض محمد صالح مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية للشئون الدستورية.​​*

*وتعيين أحمد محمد محمود المسلمانى مستشارا إعلاميا لرئيس الجمهورية.​​*

*كما قرر رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت اعفاء السيد محمد رفاعة الطهطاوي من منصب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية ، وقرر تكليف اللواء أركان حرب عبد المؤمن فودة كبير الياوران بأعمال رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية.​​*


*



​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" القعيد " الرئاسة طلبت من إسرائيل دعمها لإستمرار " مرسي " رئيساً للبلاد*​

تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 





قال يوسف القعيد ، الكاتب والروائي ، إن عصام الحداد، مساعد الرئيس المعزول للشئون الخارجية ، أجرى اتصالات بإسرائيل يطلب دعمها.​ 
وأضاف القعيد، اليوم السبت، في لقائه مع الإعلامية جيهان منصور، خلال استوديو “مصر تسترد القصر” على قناة دريم، أن القلق والرعب أصاب إسرائيل بعد انحياز الجيش المصري لإرادة الشعب ضد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي والذي كانت إسرائيل تعتبره بمثابة “الكنز الاستراتيجي”.​ 
واعتبر “القعيد” أن القبض على المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان، بأنه “صمام أمان للشعب”، داعيا الشعب المصري للنزول بكثافة في الشوارع، خاصة بعد محاولة جماعة الإخوان الاستيلاء على ميدان التحرير أمس الجمعة، قائلا” رأس الحية قطعت ومازال الجسد متواجد”.​ 
وقال الدكتور إسلام البحيري، الكاتب والباحث ورئيس مؤسسة تنوير، إن المخابرات العامة سوف تظهر أدلة خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة تتهم الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وجماعته بالخيانة العظمي، مؤكدا صحة ما تردد بأن مرسي هدد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، بأمريكا.​ 
وأكد “البحيري” أن الإخوان كفصيل سياسي يجب إقصائه تماما من الحياة السياسية بعد حكمهم لمصر سنة ونصف، معربا عن اعتقاده بأن اعتصام رابعة العدوية لن يستمر أكثر من اسبوعين سيستفزوا خلالهم الجيش وسيتم إسالة المزيد من الدماء.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. أنباء عن تعيين خالدعلي وزيرا للقوي العاملة فى وزارة البرادعى*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر 




​ 
تواردت أنباء عن تولى المحامى خالد على المرشح الرئاسى السابق لحقبة وزارة القوى العاملة فى وزارة الدكتور محمد البرادعى عقب ثورة " تمرد " .​ 
يذكر أن ترددت أنباء قوية عن إسناد وزارة القوى العاملة لخالد على نظرا لتحركاته ونشاطه الثورى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس كنائس مصر يهنئ الرئيس المؤقت بتولي المنصب*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​




قام مجلس كنائس مصر بإرسال برقية تهنئة إلي المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت ، ووقع على البرقية القمص " بيشوي حلمي " أمين عام المجلس.
وكان نص البرقية: 
"فخامة المستشار عدلي محمود منصور رئيس الجمهورية، يسعدني أن أهنئكم قلبيا باسم مجلس كنائس مصر، برئاسة بلادنا الغالية مصر كما أهنئكم بثقة الشعب والجيش واتفاق القيادات الوطنية والدينية علي شخصكم الكريم في قيادة بلادنا العظيمة في هذه الفترة الحرجة تاريخيا، أدعو الله أن يسدد خطاكم ويؤازركم بكل حكمة من أجل رفعة بلادنا عالية، دمتم في كل خير وسلام".​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*" أنصار المعزول " يرفضون السماع للأغانى الوطنية ويرفعون الأحذية للضباط*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر




​رفض المتظاهرون من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي ، السماع الى الأغانى الوطنية التى تبثها الشؤون المعنوية للقوات المسلحة بمحيط دار الحرس الجمهوري ، مرددين هتافات منها "قوله لنفسك" وغيرها من الهتافات الرافضة لها.

فى الوقت نفسه، رفع أنصار المعزول الأحذية فى وجه ضباط الحرس الجمهورية، والهتافات تعلو 
"ارحل يا سيسي.. مرسي هو رئيسي" .​ 
ويشهد محيط الحرس الجمهوري مناوشات بين أنصار المعزول والحرس إعتراضاُ على إنحياز القوات المسلحة لمطالب المصريين فى تظاهرات "30 يونيو" .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*عدلى منصور يصدر قرارا بتعيين "البرادعى" رئيسا للوزراء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان ينظمون غدا مليونية لتأييد مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*مؤتمر صحفى للرئاسة فى الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*البرادعى يستقيل من رئاسة "الدستور" بعد تكليفه برئاسة الحكومة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تنقل جثمان القس مينا عبود للكاتدرائية للصلاة عليه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*النور يعترض على رئاسة البرادعى للوزراء وينفى انضمامه لرابعة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*هام رد فعل حزب النور بعد تعيين البرادعي رئيسا للجمهوريه*
*2013-07-06 20:47:40*​​​




*قال  شريف طه، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور، عضو مجلس شورى الدعوة السلفية، إن  الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، لا يصلح لرئاسة الوزارة، مؤكدًا  أن الحزب رفض توليه رئاسة الحكومة في اجتماعهم مع القوات المسلحة والقوى  السياسية. وأضاف «طه» في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، السبت، أن قدوم  البرادعي رئيسًا للوزراء يعني إقصاء وإحباطا لدى أبناء التيار الإسلامي،  مشيرا إلي أن البرادعي له مواقف ضد الإسلاميين، على حد قوله. وأشار عضو  الهيئة العليا لحزب النور إلى أن تعيين البرادعي رئيسًا للوزراء يخالف  خارطة الطريق التي اتفقت عليها القوى السياسية مع الفريق أول عبدالفتاح  السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، موضحًا أن الحزب طالب بشخصية توافقية  لدى كل القوى الإسلامية والسياسية، وإلا هذا سيعيد الأوضاع إلى الوراء مرة  أخرى. وأكد أن حزب النور طرح أسماء الدكتور كمال الجنزوري، والدكتور  عبدالعزيز حجازي، والدكتور محمد العريان، الخبير الاقتصادي، لافتًا إلى  أنهم شخصيات مستقلة واقتصادية، ومرحب بها من قبل التيارات السياسية . ومن  جانبه، قال الدكتور أحمد خليل، مساعد رئيس حزب النور، إنهم معترضون كل  الاعتراض على اختيار الدكتور محمد البرادعي رئيسا للوزراء، مشيرًا إلى أنهم  رشحوا شخصية «تكنوقراط» تدفع بالبلاد إلى الأمام، فكل المعايير لا تنطبق  علي البرادعي، على حد قوله.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

الاناضول.. عاجل | مسلحون مجهولون يطلقون النار على حاجز أمنى تابع للجيش المصري في سيناء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتب رئيس الجمهوريه عدلى منصور على تويتر الان*
*2013-07-06 20:31:43*​​2​





*وإنى وأنا أقف على عتبة دنياى لأستقبل أجل الله فلن أختم حياتى بنفاق وأدّعى الكفاءة فقد فوضت البرادعى بصلاحياتى التنفيذية و ​السيسى بالعسكرية​

تويتر​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق مع "أبو إسماعيل" في طرة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*نداء عاجل جدا من ابو حامد لفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي على تويتر الان*
*2013-07-06 20:57:21*​​​




[COLOR=black !important]*نداء  للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي من المنيا من قريةدلجا القيادي الإخواني  محمدعبد المحسن العقيفي يحرض على الكنائس والمسيحيين مستخدما المساجد​
 تويتر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*انتظام الخط الأول للمترو بعد القبض على العامل المتلاعب بالتحويلات*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*علمت  الأناضول من مصادر سياسية رفيعة المستوى اطلعت على الاجتماع الذى جمع ظهر  اليوم الرئيس مؤقت عدلى منصور وعدد من القوى السياسية أنه حدث توافق وشبه  إجماع بين الحاضرين على ملامح الخريطة الانتقالية التى تلت عزل الرئيس محمد  مرسى الأربعاء الماضى وتعيين منصور، رئيسا مؤقتا بدلا منه.

وجاء التوافق على خريطة المرحلة الانتقالية على النحو التالى:

1- انتخابات الرئاسة أولا وخلال 3 أشهر.

2- تعديل الدستور خلال 6 أشهر

3- انتخابات البرلمان خلال 9 أشهر.




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*عبد الجليل الشرنوبى, احد المنشقين عن الاخوان على قناة صدى البلد منذ قليل:
امريكا منحت التنظيم الدولى للإخوان مهله 48 ساعه ..تنتهى غدا مساءا..لتعديل وضع الاخوان على الأرض و تحويل الامور فى صالحهم..عن طريق احتلال الميادين فى مصر خاصة ميدان التحرير..و كذلك احتلال الاخوان لبعض الاماكن والمنشأت الحيويه و سيطرتهم عليها..و كان هذا سبب تحركهم بالأمس الى مبنى ماسبيرو و تحركهم اليوم فى سيناء و محاولة احتلال مبنى المحافظه و رفع علم القاعده عليه..
وعدتهم امريكا فى حاله تنفيذهم لذلك خلال 48 ساعه ..سيتغير الوضع و يساعدوهم و تظهر الصوره انها انقلاب و انقسام فى الشارع المصرى..و على منصة رابعه وعدوا الناس بوجود بشاره لعودة مرسى خلال 48 ساعه و هى محاوله للإحتفاظ بوجود المتظاهرين هناك و فى نفس الوقت يقوموا بتهديد من يحاول ترك منطقة رابعه..
هم يتربصوا بميدان التحرير و يريدون الاستحواذ عليه بعد مهاجمته فى حالة وجود اعداد قليله من المتظاهرين هناك..و المطلوب هو وجود حشد كبير من الناس فى ميدان التحرير تحديدا لوقف هذا المخطط و منع سيطرة الاخوان على الميدان ..معركة الناس للحفاظ على ما حدث و التواجد فى الشوارع هى حتى انتهاء مهلة امريكا للإخوان..حتى غدا مساءا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*قرارات [FONT=Arial !important]‏​[FONT=Arial !important]​​**​​*​*ا[FONT=Arial !important]لإنقلاب لعسكري​*​* بعد الجلسة المنعقدة اليوم
1- رفض الانقلاب العسكرى
​*[/FONT]​[/FONT]* وعودة الشرعي المنتخب محمد مرسي
2- التأكيد علي أن دستور مصر 2012 مازال قائما ومعمولا به لإقراره من الشعب مصدر السلطة وصاحب السيادة
3- اعتبار ما سمى بالإعلان الدستورى بحل مجلس الشورى منعدما، فالسلطة التشريعية المنتخبة لا يحلها سلطة إنقلابية
4- رفض جميع القرارات الإنقلابية من مغتصبي السلطة
5- مطالبة جميع برلمانات العالم الحر برفض الإنقلاب العسكري
[FONT=Arial !important]- مجلس الشورى في انعقاد دائم ، ويهيب المجلس بالشعب المصري الدفاع عن الشرعية والوقوف صفا واحدة والحفاظ علي السلمية

حزب الحريه و العداله.

السؤال : الجلسه دى عقدوها فى اى بيت وكام عضو حضرم 20 ولا 30​​**​*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*محمد العريان لصحيفة أمريكية: الملايين منزعجة من وصف ثورتهم بالانقلاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*   						"بكار" يستنكر تصوير الشاطر أثناء اعتقاله *







 نادر بكار ​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب – فادى الصاوى :  			 	   		 السبت , 06 يوليو 2013 21:14 		 
 	استنكر نادر بكار مساعد رئيس حزب النور والمتحدث الإعلامي  باسم الحزب  الطريقة التى تعاملت بها قوات الأمن مع المهندس خيرت الشاطر  أثناء لحظة  القبض عليه ، وسماحهم للمصورين بالدخول لمنزل الشاطر وتصويره  وهو فى هذه  الحالة .
 	وقال بكار خلال تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "  تويتر" اليوم  السبت :" بأي حق يصور المهندس خيرت الشاطر في بيته أثناء  اعتقاله ؟، هذا  استفزاز ليس فقط لمشاعر التيار الإسلامي بل لكل إنسان شريف  ،لا داعي لتأجيج  الصراع.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - "بكار" يستنكر تصوير الشاطر أثناء اعتقاله 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*«الإخوان»: اختيار البرادعي رئيسًا للوزراء استمرار للانقلاب ويدفع للحرب الأهلية 

قال كارم رضوان، عضو مجلس شوري جماعة الاخوان المسلمين، السبت، إن تعيين  الدكتور البرادعي رئيسا للوزراء استمرار للانقلاب على الإرادة الشعبية  المتمثلة في الدكتور محمد مرسي، وتوزيع السلطات بهذا الشكل المريب يعتبر  امتهانا واحتقارا للشعب المصري وكل هذه الأمور ستدفع البلاد تجاه حرب أهلية  وشيكة بين جميع الأطراف، بحسب قوله.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تواجه عاكف فى سجن طرة باعترافات قناص الإخوان
07/06/2013 - 21:09




واجهت نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية، برئاسة المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ،  مهدى عاكف مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين السابق، بأقوال قناص الإخوان مصطفى  محمد، الذى اعترف بقتل المتظاهرين لمحاولتهم اقتحام المقر وحرقه، وأن ذلك  بناء على أوامر من قيادات الإخوان التى مدتهم بالإسلحة الأزمة.



وكان المتهم رفض فى البداية الإدلاء بأسماء القيادات المحرضة، إلا أنه أكد  أن كان بصحبته 250 عضوا على المبنى، وبحوزتهم بنادق خرطوش وبنادق آلى، كما  قاموا بكهربة سور المقر لمنع المتظاهرين من اقتحام المبنى وجهزوا خراطيم  للمياة تحسبا لوقوع أى حريق.



وأضاف قناص الإخوان، الذى ألقى المتظاهرون القبض عليه، أنه فور نفاذ  الذخيرة من معظم المتواجدين بأعلى سطح المقر، فروا هاربين من الأبواب  الخلفية، إلا أنه لم يتمكن من الهرب بسبب قيام المتظاهرين بمحاصرته.



كانت انتقلت نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة إلى سجن طرة لاستكمال التحقيقات مع  محمد مهدى عاكف، المرشد العام السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على خلفية  اتهامه بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين أمام مكتب الإرشاد المركزى لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين بالقطم، أثناء مظاهرات 30 يونيه، والتى أسفرت عن مقتل 8  متظاهرين، وإصابة أكثر من 70 آخرين.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2013)

*قراء الوفد:"مرسي"المعزول سيحاكم بتُهم المخلوع"مبارك" نفسها *







​ 
   		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد متابعات: 			 	   		 السبت , 06 يوليو 2013 21:24 		 
 	رأى الغالبية العظمى من قراء بوابة "الوفد الإلكترونية"  قرارات القيادة  العامة للقوات المسلحة  بعزل الرئيس محمد مرسي عن السلطة  ستدفعه لنيل مصير  الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك نفسه من المحاكمة بتهمة قتل  متظاهري الاتحادية  والمقطم.
 	جاء ذلك عبر استطلاع للرأي  أجرته بوابة "الوفد" وعبَّر  68% من القراء عن  موافقتهم للاستطلاع الذي حمل عنوان"الرئيس المعزول مرسي  سيتم محاكمته بنفس  تُهم المخلوع "مبارك "قتل المتظاهرين ".
	بينما أبدى 31% من القراء عدم موافقتهم على الاستطلاع، وعبَّر 1% من القراء عن عدم اهتمامهم بالأمر.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - قراء الوفد:"مرسي"المعزول سيحاكم بتُهم المخلوع"مبارك" نفسها​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. تعيين أحمد النجار وزيرا للمالية*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​






أكدت مصادر مسئولة أنه تم إسناد وزارة المالية للد كتور أحمد  السيد النجار ، رئيس الوحدة الاقتصادية بمركز الأهرام الاستراتيجية.
يذكر أن ولد الدكتور أحمد السيد النجار في قرية كفر هورين محافظة المنوفية في31 أكتوبر 1959 [1] وحصل على بكالوريوس الاقتصاد، كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، جامعة القاهرة، 1984.
يرأس تحرير التقرير السنوي : "الاتجاهات الاقتصادية الاستراتيجية " وخبير اقتصادي بمركز الدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية بجريدة الأهرام وكاتب اقتصادى للعديد من الصحف والدوريات المصرية والعربية.​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حملة لمقاطعة منتجات وبضائع الإخوان
> 
> أسماك وادى النيل
> *


*الا وادي النيل 
عليهم شويه سي فود عنب 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*انتظام الخط الأول للمترو بعد القبض على العامل المتلاعب بالتحويلات*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​




أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى ، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو ، انتظام حركة الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق وعودتها لطبيعتها بعد إلقاء الشرطة القبض على العامل ، الذى تلاعب بالتحويلات ويدعى عبد الفتاح ، ويعمل مراقب حركة بمحطة الدمرداش للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول لمنصبه.​ 
وقال فوزى،، إن العامل تلاعب بالتحويلات، وقام بإغلاق كافة الإشارات الكهربائية بين محطتى غمرة والشهداء والمسئولة عن التحكم فى حركة القطارات وإيقاف الحركة أتوماتيكيا فى حالة ظهور أى عارض فجأة على السكة، لافتا إلى أنه تم تشغيل الحركة يدويا فى هذه المسافة وتخفيض السرعة لـ12 كيلو فى الساعة بدلا من 80% فى الطبيعى حتى جاءت الشرطة وتم القبض على العامل المذكور.​ 
وأضاف فوزى أن العامل تلاعب فى هذه الإشارات المسئولة عن التحكم فى حركة القطارات وجعلها تعطى إشارة حمراء، مما يعنى أن السكة مشغولة، لإجبارنا على إيقاف الحركة حتى إعادة الرئيس المعزول، مشيرا إلى أن الحركة انتظمت حاليا تماما بعد إلقاء القبض عليه.


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*وحيد حامد : جماعة " مرسى " ليسوا إخوانا ولا مسلمين*​ 
تم النشر فى أخبار 




​ قال وحيد حامد الكاتب والسيناريست ان جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لا يمكن أن يطلق عليهم هذا المصطلح بعد ما يجرى بالشوارع الآن من أحداث للعنف والتحريض على الدماء.
وأكد حامد فى  "آخر النهار" أن الاخوان ارتكبوا العديد من الجرائم البشعة ضد الإنسانية وضد الدين ويرفضها الجميع، موضحا أن جماعة الاخوان تستمر الآن فى عمليات القتل من اجل عودة الرئيس مرسى .​ 
وعلق بقوله : " جماعة مرسى ليسوا إخوانا وليسوا مسلمين " ، مشيرا أن الدين الاسلامى  يرفض قتل المسلم دون حق ، مشددا على ضرورة أن يعاقب كل من اجرم فى حق المواطن وحق الدولة وساهم فى ترويع امن المواطنين .
وأضاف : " لا مهادنة ولا رفق مع من يخربون ويقتلون ويستبيحون الدماء دون وجه حق ،فمصلحة مصر فوق كل اعتبار"، مؤكدا أن التنافس الحقيقى الآن  يجب ان يكون على عودة مصر الى مكانها ووضعها الصحيح وليس من اجل الكراسى والمناصب والكسب الشخصى.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*اختطاف مواطن مسيحى من أهالى الشيخ زويد فى ظروف غامضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*عقدت الدعوة السلفية بمطروح اليوم مؤتمرا بجوار مسجد الفتح الإسلامى معقل الدعوة السلفية بمطروح وذلك لدعم الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى رئاسة مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*حبس 24 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بالبحيرة من بينهم أمين الحرية والعدالة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*نيابة كرداسة تأمر بحبس 9 من أنصار الرئيس المعزول بتهمة الشروع بالقتل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*المتهم السورى للنيابة: الإخوان أمدونى بالسلاح لمواجهة المتظاهرين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وعصام الحداد، مساعد الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، حاولا توقيع صفقة قطارات سريعة من إيطاليا لصالحهما، وذلك خلال زيارة الرئيس المخلوع مرسى إلى روما أغسطس الماضى.

وأضاف المصدر أن السفير المصرى السابق محمد فريد رفض ضم الصفقة إلى جدول الأعمال الخاص بالمباحثات "المصرية – الإيطالية" وذلك لعدم اكتمال الدراسات الخاصة بتلك القطارات، وهذا كان رأى الجانب الإيطالى أيضا. 

وأكد المصدر أن الحداد قرر معاقبة السفير محمد فريد بنقله إلى القاهرة لمدة عامين قبل نهاية مدة خدمته عقابا له. 
وأشار المصدر إلى أنه بعد عودته تم التنكيل به وإلغاء لقب مساعد وزير الخارجية ولم يحدد له وظيفة حتى الآن.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

* سيارات تجوب شوارع السويس بمكبرات صوت للتحذير .... *


*
طافت سيارات،  شوارع محافظة السويس، مستخدمة مكبرات للصوت؛ لتحذير أهالي السويس من الفتنة  بين قوات الجيش الثالث والمواطنين، وعدم تصديق الشائعات التي تطلقها جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، والذين يحاولون الترويج بأن قوات الجيش الثالث تطلق  النار الحي على المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، ووقوع عدة  إصابات بطلق ناري حي بين صفوفهم، وتم نقلهم للمستشفى، وهتفت مكبرات الصوت:  "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة".






ومن  جانبه أكد الدكتور محمد العزيزي وكيل وزارة الصحة بالسويس، أن حصيلة  الاشتباكات التي وقعت في محيط محافظة السويس، بلغت 54 مصابا، 48 من مؤيدي  مرسي، نتيجة إصابتهم باختناقات جراء القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وجميعهم تم  علاجهم وغادروا المستشفى، في حين وصل عدد المصابين بين صفوف الجيش الثالث 6  حالات نتيجة لرشقهم بالحجارة، وتم تحويل 2 منهم لمستشفى المعادي العسكري.
الوطن *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل من التليفزيون المصري عن الوزراء الجدد​*
*2013-07-06 21:40:27​1​​*
*


أفاد  التلفزيون الرسمي المصري عن تكليف الدكتور محمد البرادعي رسمياً برئاسة  الحكومة المصرية الإنتقالية. يُشار إلى أن البرادعي، وهو مؤسس حزب الدستور،  استقال من منصبه للتفرّغ لمسؤوليته الحكومية. وقالت وكالة أنباء الشرق  الأوسط إن الرئيس المؤقت اختار الدكتور أحمد السيد النجار وزيرا للمالية،  والسفير نبيل فهمي وزيرا للخارجية.




​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن طرح اسم "أحمد البرعى" لتولى حقيبة القوى العاملة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

محامي «نخنوخ» يقاضي «بديع» بتهمة التحريض على قتل «متظاهري سيدي جابر»
07/06/2013 - 21:30




قدم محمد يوسف علي، محامي صبرى نخنوخ، المحكوم عليه بالسجن، لإدانته  بالبلطجة، وحيازة أسلحة دون ترخيص، السبت، بلاغا الي المستشار الصاوي  البربري، المحامي العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية، يتهم الدكتور  محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بقتل متظاهري سيدي جابر،  وسب وقذف شيخ الأزهر، والبابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، وإشاعة الفتن والإخلال بالأمن العام.

جاء في الدعوى أنه «بتاريخ 5 يوليو، الجاري، ظهر (بديع)، عبر وسائل  الاعلام، وقام بإلقاء خطاب بميدان رابعة العدوية، يحث فيه المؤيدين للرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي على النزول للميادين وحمل مرسي علي الأعناق والأكتاف،  وتأييد عودته إلى منصبه، وقال لمؤيدي مرسي إنه إما عودة مرسي، وإما  الشهادة، ما يعد تحريضا على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين، إلى جانب إهانة  (بديع) شيخ الأزهر والبابا، خلال كلمته».

كانت نيابة شرق الإسكندرية الكلية، بدأت عصر السبت، التحقيق مع 60 متهما في  وقائع العنف، واستخدام الأسلحة النارية، التي وقعت ضد المتظاهرين بالمنطقة  الشمالية بالإسكندرية، وأسفرت عن مقتل 17 شخصا، وإصابة 108 آخرين بإصابات  مختلفة.

وقال مصدر قضائي، بمكتب النائب العام، إنه تم التعرف على هوية 11 جثة حتى  الآن، والتصريح بدفنها، وجار التعرف على هوية باقي الجثث، واستجواب  المتهمين في الأحداث.

وأضاف أن «نيابة بندر دمنهور بالبحيرة باشرت تحقيقاتها في الاشتباكات التي  وقعت، الجمعة، وأسفرت عن إصابة 23 شخصا، وأمرت النيابة، في ختام تحقيقاتها  بحبس 24 متهما لمدة 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، التي تجري في تلك الأحداث  وجار استكمال التحقيقات».







هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم»..​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*حافظ سلامة: لم أذهب لـ"رابعة العدوية" وخبر الجزيرة عار من الصحة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. الداخلية ترصد تحركات لمسلحين عرب بجانب مسجد الحصرى بأكتوبر*​تم النشر فى أخبار 




​ 
رصدت قوات الأمن، تواجد مجموعة من المسلحين العرب، بجانب مسجد الحصرى بمنطقة السادس من أكتوبر ، وذلك لإثارة الذعر فى المنطقة، فى محاولات لإعادة الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسي.​ 
وأشارت مصادر أمنية  أن وزارة الداخلية بقيادة اللواء محمد إبراهيم، قد تلقت بلاغًا بتواجد مجموعة من المسلحين فى منطقة 6 أكتوبر، لإعادة الرئيس المخلوع.


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الإيكونوميست: نظام الإخوان أوصل مصر إلى حافة الهاوية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*لو ده حصل 

ده إحنا هنبقى من أقوى الدول فى العالم 

*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*تظاهر اليوم مجموعة من المصريين من أنصار حركة تمرد بالعاصمة الامريكية واشنطن، احتجاجا على "أكاذيب" قناة "سى إن إنCNN " الأمريكية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس عدلى يقرر الافراج عن كافة شباب الثورة المعتقلين فى عهد مرسى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*"الداخلية" تكشف مخططا لعملية إرهابية كبرى بـ"الإسماعيلية"


*​*السبت 06/يوليو/2013 - 09:09 م*​*



الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الإسماعيلية​علاء عمران
تمكنت  الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الإسماعيلية من كشف، مخططًا لعملية إرهابية يتضمن  هجوم مجموعات جهادية الليلة على عدد من أقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية  والعسكرية.

أكد ذلك مصد مطلع في تصريحات لـ"فيتو" موضحًا أن الأجهزة الأمنية  بالإسماعيلية تمكنت من كشف مخطط لعدد من المجموعات الإرهابية بالمحافظة من  خلال الهجوم على بعض أقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الهامة والحيوية والعسكرية.

وأضاف المصدر أنه تم وضع خطة أمنية محكمة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة لإفساد تلك المخططات.






* 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على متسلل فلسطيني أمام كمين فى طريق رفح - العريش*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

شبكة أمريكية تعليقا على اختيار البرادعي رئيسا للوزراء
    2013-07-06 22:11:40    






     	 		 			  		 			حذرت شبكة «سي. بي. إس»، الإخبارية الأمريكية، مساء السبت، من أن  «اختيار الدكتور محمد البرادعي لرئاسة الحكومة المصرية الجديدة، من شأنه أن  يصعد تحدي العناصر الإسلامية المعارضة فى مصر، التي أقسمت على بذل الدماء  من أجل عودة الرئيس المعزول، مرسى إلى منصبه». 		 			وقالت الشبكة: «على الجانب الآخر، فإن تعيين (البرادعي)، في هذا المنصب  الحكومي، المهم، سيساعد بكل تأكيد في تدعيم ولاء القوى المعارضة لمرسي».


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

عـــاجل : القبض على أحد المتهمين في أحداث سطوح سيدي جابر بالامس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*
«اليزل»: مرسي أصبح تاريخًا ولا يمكن أن يعود مرة أخرى
أكد  اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، رئيس مركز الجمهورية للدراسات الاستراتيجية، أن  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، أصبح تاريخًا ولا يمكن أن يعود مرة أخرى. 






وأضاف  «اليزل»، في مداخلة هاتفية بفضائية «العربية»، مساء الجمعة، أن ما حدث  اليوم من أعمال عنف هي محاولة لتوجيه رسالة إلى العالم، بأن القوات المسلحة  لا تستطيع التحكم في زمام الأمور، وأن هذا لن يحدث، على حد تعبيره.




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*انباء ان الاخوان تجهز لقتل متظاهرى التحرير عند طلوع الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*موسى: أثق في قدرة البرادعي ومن معه ولابد من مصالحة وطنية شاملة*
	   	تقدم قيادي جبهة الإنقاذ عمرو موسى مؤسس حزب المؤتمر المصري بالتهنئة إلى  الدكتور محمد البرادعي بمناسبة تكليفه برئاسة الوزراء، واصفًا تلك المرحلة  بالحساسة من تطور الأحداث في مصر .  	   	وشدد موسى عبر حسابه الرسمي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر أن حجم  المشاكل التي تواجه مصر ضخم وأنه واثق في قدرة البرادعي والفريق الذي سيعمل  معه في إدارة الأمور بكفاءة غابت عن الإدارة السابقة .  	   	وأكد موسى أنه لازال يعتقد بأن الأفضل لمصر هي فترة انتقالية قصيرة تتم  خلالها مصالحة وطنية لا تقصي أحد بما في ذلك جميع التيارات الإسلامية،  مشددًا على ضرورة إعطاء الوضع الاقتصادي و الأمني أولوية خاصة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

​ 
 * انشقاق في صفوف الجماعة الإسلامية وتهديدات بالاستقالة حال مشاركتها في مظاهرات تأييد مرسي*

             الموقعون على بيان الرفض: نشيد بمواقف  بعض  العقلاء مثل الدكتور ناجح إبراهيم والدكتور عبد الآخر حماد الذى أفتى  بعدم  جواز إهدار دماء المصريين              كتب : سعاد أحمد                  منذ 8 دقائق 
 طباعة 










 





 
أصدر أكثر من 15عضوا من حزب البناء والتنمية، الذراع  السياسية  للجماعة الإسلامية، بيانا اليوم، يؤكدون فيه رفضهم المشاركة فى  المظاهرات  التى تشارك فيها الجماعة والحزب تأييدا للرئيس المعزول مرسى،  وهددوا  بالاستقالة فى حالة عدم الاستجابة لطلبهم. 
وقال الشيخ أسامة توفيق عضو مؤتمر العام لحزب البناء والتنمية، والشيخ سمير مجلى عضو الجماعة، ممن وقعوا على البيان، 
"لنا رأى نوجهه إلى قادتنا وأخوتنا من أبناء الجماعة والحزب   والمصريين جميعا، لقد أطلقنا مبادرة وقف العنف فى التسعينات رغم ما  عانيناه  من بطش وقهر وظلم بين، أما الآن فهو وقت يجب فيه أن يتحد كل  المصريين لهدف  واحد وهو بناء وطننا والنهوض به من الكبوة التى يمر بها". 
وتابع البيان "أولا يجب أن نسلم أن الدكتور مرسى له أخطاؤه  الشديدة،  حتى على أبنائه من الجماعة الاسلامية، التى ناصرته فى كل  المواقف، إلا  أننا لم نكن نقبل أن يخرج بهذ الطريقة الظالمة التى تجلى  فيها الانحياز  لطرف دون طرف". 
وأضاف "لقد بدت نية السوء من أول لحظة فى غلق القنوات  الإسلامية،  رغم أن الدكتور مرسى لم يغلق قناة واحدة على الرغم مما كان  فيها من سب علنى  وتعديات على شخصه وعلى كل الإسلاميين". 
ثانيا: رغم كل هذا فإننا لا نؤيد المظاهرات العنيفة، مع  علمنا أن  العنف قد تجر وتستدرج إليه التيارات الإسلامية، وحيث إن الجماعة  الإسلامية  لها سوابق يؤجهها المغرضون كل حين رغم موتها، فإن الجماعة هى  التي ستحاسب  عن أي عنف سواء صدر منها أو من غيرها. 
لذلك فإننا نتمنى أن يكون للجماعة والحزب موقف معلن رافض  لكل أشكال  العنف المادى أو اللفظى، كما نتمنى مصارحة النفس وعدم الاستحياء  من الحقيقة  الواضحة، بخاصة أن الجماعة أصابها ما أصابها من اخطاء الحكم  فى العام  الماضى. 
ثالثا: قررنا نحن الموقعون على هذا البيان بصفتنا أعضاء فى  الجماعة  والحزب، أن ننأى بأنفسنا عن كل تلك المظاهرات لحين وضوح الصورة  وتجلى  الأمور، كما نهيب بكل إخواننا العقلاء أن ينظروا للصورة نظرة فاحصة،  لأن  يعلموا أن حزب البناء والتنمية اكتسب مكتسبات كبيرة وعرف عنه أنه صوت  العقل  والحكمة، فلا يجب أن نفقد تلك المكتسبات المهمة لصالح غيرنا. 
وأخيرا فلابد من الإشادة بمواقف بعض العقلاء والحكماء مثل  الدكتور  ناجح إبراهيم الصوت الرشيد، وكذلك الدكتور عبد الآخر حماد مفتى  الجماعة  الإسلامية، الذى أفتى بعدم جواز إهدار دماء المصريين أو الانجرار  لبحور  العنف والدماء". 



الوطن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*الدكتور البرادعى

- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ يتكلم ٤ ﻟﻐﺎﺕ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ 3 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ متابع ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻮﻳﺘﺮ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻣﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ أمريكا ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ٤ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ( ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ - ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ - ٢٥ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ - ٣٠ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ )
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ أبوه ﻛﺎﻥ ﻧﻘﻴﺐ المحاميين
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﺣﺎﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ٣ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭﺍﻩ ﺩﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﻭ ١٤ دكتوراه ﻓﺨﺮﻳﺔ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ أتحارب ﻣﻦ ٣ أنظمة ﺣﻜﻤﻮﺍ ﻣﺼﺮ وأسقطهم ﺍﻟﺜﻼ‌ﺛﺔ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺷﻌﺒﻲ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻻ‌ ﻳﺘﻌﺪﻱ ﺳﻨﺔ
- أول ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺗﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﻣﻔﻮﺽ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻬا
- أول رئيس وزراء حاصل على جائزة نوبل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

عاجل وزارة الداخلية

 تهيب وزارة الداخلية المواطنين ممن لديهم اي معلومات حول المتواجدين في لقطة الفيديو ابلاغ اجهزة الامن علي الارقام التالية

 034247751
 034247753
 034243483


*
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عاجل وزارة الداخلية
> 
> تهيب وزارة الداخلية المواطنين ممن لديهم اي معلومات حول المتواجدين في لقطة الفيديو ابلاغ اجهزة الامن علي الارقام التالية
> 
> ...



*مدير امن الاسكندرية فى مدخلة هاتفية مع معتز الدمرداش تم القبض على هذا الخنزير واخر ملتحى ممن كانوا فوق السطح وجارى تتبع الباقى ويتم التحقيق معهم الان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*
 << «واشنطن بوست»: الكونجرس لن يقطع معونة مصر رغم أنف «أوباما» >> ..

 أكدت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية أن رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية  بالكونجرس الجمهوري «إيد رويس»، بالإضافة إلى بعض أعضاء لجنته من  الديمقراطيين اقترحوا دعم الجيش المصري، بعد عزل «محمد مرسي».

 وقال «إيد رويس» أن الرئيس المعزول «محمد مرسي» وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  لم يحققوا الديمقراطية الحقيقية التي نادت بها ثورة 25 يناير 2011، داعيًا  القوات المسلحة إلى توخي الحذر الكامل في خطواتها نحو التحول الديمقراطي،  ونحو دعم المؤسسات الديمقراطية في البلاد.

 وأشارت «واشنطن بوست»  إلى أن لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالكونجرس ستلعب دورًا هامًا ومحوريًا للضغط  على إدارة «أوباما» لدعم مصر، بعد الأحداث الأخيرة التي أطاحت بالمعزول،  مشيرة إلى أن القرار الجيش بعزل«مرسي» كان قرارًا حاسمًا للغاية، خاصة وأن  نظام «مرسي» عكس أن ثورة 25 يناير 2011 كانت ثورة غير مكتملة، فتدخل الجيش  كان خطوة نحو الديمقراطية .

*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*انصراف عدد من مؤيدى المعزول بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى لمنازلهم بالأقاليم*​ 




​

نادى الحرس الجمهورى
كتب محمد مجدى السيسى​


انصرف عدد كبير من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول من محيط نادى الحرس الجمهورى للعودة إلى منازلهم بالأقاليم القادمين منها.​ 
فيما افترش عدد من المعتصمين أرصفة شارع الطيران، ونظم البعض الآخر فرق للعب الكرة، بينما تبقى العشرات منهم أمام المنصة، مرددين هتافات مسيئة للجيش والشرطة والحكومة الجديدة بقيادة البرادعى ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.​​​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*عمرو اديب للاخوان : انتوا ولاد وسخة ومفيش اوسخ منكم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*هجوم ارهابى جديد علي كمين شرق العريش


* *



صورة أرشيفية
*​*
كتب - خالد الشريفمنذ 6 دقيقة 12 ثانية
**تعرض منذ قليل كمين الخروبه شرق مدينة العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء لهجوم مسلح جديد. ومازالت الاشتباكات مستمرة سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.​*​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> << «واشنطن بوست»: الكونجرس لن يقطع معونة مصر رغم أنف «أوباما» >> ..
> 
> أكدت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية أن رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية  بالكونجرس الجمهوري «إيد رويس»، بالإضافة إلى بعض أعضاء لجنته من  الديمقراطيين اقترحوا دعم الجيش المصري، بعد عزل «محمد مرسي».
> ...



*يا جماعة .... المعونة الأمريكية المليار ونصف دولار بند من بنود معاهدة كامب ديفد ..... إن مصر تاخد مليار ونصف دولار وإسرائيل ستة مليار ..... كده الموضوع فشنك  *


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الخارجية الأسبق: السيسى تدخل بعدما قال الشعب كلمته برفض الإخوان*​ 





قال السفير محمد العرابى، وزير الخارجية الأسبق "لا توجد صفقة بين أمريكا والسيسى لما حدث، والجيش تدخل بعد ما قال الشعب كلمته ورغبته برفض حكم الإخوان".​ 
وأضاف "العرابى"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية له مع الإعلامى محمود الوروارى ببرنامج "الحدث المصرى" عبر شاشة "العربية الحدث"، أن الخارجية الأمريكية وصفت المعارضة المصرية بأنها ضعيفة قبل ثورة 30 يونيو.​ 
وأوضح وزير الخارجية الأسبق أن هناك تصاعدا تدريجيا للرأى الأمريكى الرسمى يتغير من موقف لموقف فى صالح الثورة، مشيراً إلى أن أمريكا ستؤيد رغبة اللشعب المصرى لكن بعد فترة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

* أهالي شهداء المنيل يهتفون اثناء الجنازة: لا اله الا الله الإخوان اعداء الله http://ow.ly/mIxKM
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*الفيديو.. لواء شرطة يكشف شذوذ ابو اسماعيل مع سائق والدته النوبي*

[YOUTUBE]01LP7bXCdTw#at=27[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"الاستقلال" لسفارة واشنطن بعنوان "أمريكا ترعى الإرهاب"*​ 




​ 

أحمد الفضالى
كتب محمود عثمان​


يعقد تيار الاستقلال مؤتمرا صحفيا غدا تحت شعار" أمريكا ترعى الإرهاب" و منع أوباما من دعم جماعة إرهابية لحكم مصر و يعقب المؤتمر الحاشد تنظيم مسيرة شعبية و سياسية إلى السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة لوقف دعم الإرهاب فى مصر.​ 
و يعقد المؤتمر فى تمام الواحدة ظهرا غدا بمقر جمعية الشبان المسلمين بمشاركة رئيس حزب ثورة 30 يونيو أحمد الفضالى، حيث تم تغيير اسم الحزب من حزب السلام الديمقراطى إلى الاسم سالف الذكر.​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*أمير سالم يتقدم ببلاغ يتهم قيادات إخوان بالتخابر مع جهات أجنبية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important] قناة الجزيرة = مصر25 - " خميس "​ 
	تويتر                ​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مدير امن الاسكندرية فى مدخلة هاتفية مع معتز الدمرداش تم القبض على هذا الخنزير واخر ملتحى ممن كانوا فوق السطح وجارى تتبع الباقى ويتم التحقيق معهم الان*


ياريت  القنوات  الفضائيه تذيع  تلك  الأخبار 
لما  لها  من  تأثير  سلبي  علي  هؤلاء  
الأرهابيين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة ينشر قرارات مجلس الشورى المنعقد اليوم برابعة العدوية*

                           السبت، 6 يوليو  2013 - 21:48





                             أحمد فهمى - أرشيفية                         
 كتب أحمد عبد الباسط 


 
نشرت صفحة حزب الحرية والعدالة، عبر موقع التوصل الاجتماعى "فيس  بوك" قرارات مجلس الشورى بعد الجلسة المنعقدة اليوم، والذى رفض ‏ما أسماه  بـ"الانقلاب العسكرى"، وطالب بعودة ‏مرسى إلى رئاسة الجمهورية. 

كما أكد المجلس أن دستور مصر 2012 مازال قائما ومعمولا به لإقراره من الشعب  مصدر السلطة وصاحب السيادة، واعتبار ما سمى بالإعلان الدستورى بحل مجلس  الشورى منعدما، مشددين على السلطة التشريعية المنتخبة لا يحلها سلطة  انقلابية.

كما رفض المجلس جميع القرارات الانقلابية، وطالب جميع برلمانات العالم برفض  ما أسماه بـ"الانقلاب العسكرى وتعطيل العمل بالدستور، وأوضح المجلس أنه فى  حالة انعقاد دائم.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الفيديو.. لواء شرطة يكشف شذوذ ابو اسماعيل مع سائق والدته النوبي*​​​
> [YOUTUBE]01LP7bXCdTw#at=27[/YOUTUBE]​​​


ماشاء  الله  يعني  داعيه  أسلامي  
وفي  نفس  الوقت  يمارس ..​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: تأجيل أداء البرادعى لليمين رئيسا للوزارء لحين تشكيل الحكومة بالكامل​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الحرية والعدالة ينشر قرارات مجلس الشورى المنعقد اليوم برابعة العدوية*​
> دي  عالم  في  الطراوه  بقي ...!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*سكينة فؤاد بعد تعيينها مستشارة لـ«منصور»: البرادعي الأنسب لرئاسة الوزراء
07/06/2013 - 22:05





قالت الكاتبة الصحفية سكينة فؤاد، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية لشؤون المرأة، إن   وضع مصر الحالي يستلزم تقديم مصالح البلاد قبل أي شيء، موضحة أن الدكتور   محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، هو الأنسب لتولي رئاسة الوزراء في   المرحلة الحالية.

وأضافت «فؤاد»، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «الحياة اليوم» على قناة   «الحياة»، مساء السبت، أن شخصية الدكتور البرادعي، المرشح لمنصب رئيس   الوزراء، مصري أصيل، وبعلاقاته الدولية قادر على النهوض بمصر، وأنه يؤكد   دائمًا على أن الحياة السياسية المصرية يجب أن تكون بمشاركة كل التيارات،   مؤكدة أنه الأنسب لتولي رئاسة الوزراء في الوقت الحالي.

وأوضحت أنها تسعى لجعل المرأة مشاركة في مسيرة التغيير، وإخراجها من حالة   الفقر التي تمر بها، مؤكدة أن المرحلة الحالية تتطلب تحمل المسؤولية من   جانب أجيال جديدة.

وأردفت: «تجربة المرأة بمصر ممتئلة بالنجاح على مدار التاريخ، وآلاف النساء لهن الحق في المشاركة السياسية والاجتماعية بفاعلية».

وتابعت: «لا إقصاء لأي فصيل داخل الوطن، والجميع مرحب بهم للمشاركة في   الحياة السياسية»، مشيرًا إلى أن «الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير   الدفاع، كان همه الأساسي في اجتماعه مع القوى السياسية تقليل حجم الصراع،   وحقن الدماء».







هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم»..* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
 محمد مواطن مصرى عايش فى امريكا مندوب عن مجموعة شركات امريكيه مصرفيه  متخصصه يضع غدا الاحد اذون تخص الخزانه الامريكيه بــ3 بليون " بـليون  دولار " فى البنك المركزى المصرى 
 المصدر = cbc*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*اقباط قرية الضبعية بالاقصر ينامون على بلاط الكنيسة منذ امس و منازلهم حرقت ووصل عدد القتلى حتى الان الى 9 
 يارب ارحم شعبك
‏
*





​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
> محمد مواطن مصرى عايش فى امريكا مندوب عن مجموعة شركات امريكيه مصرفيه  متخصصه يضع غدا الاحد اذون تخص الخزانه الامريكيه بــ3 بليون " بـليون  دولار " فى البنك المركزى المصرى
> المصدر = cbc*
> ​



يا خوفى ليكون ذى وقت 1967

فى الراديو وقعنا عشرين طائره للعدو وقعنا 50 

والناس هااااااااااا هااااااااااا هاااااااااااا 

وبعدين :beee:

هههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
> محمد مواطن مصرى عايش فى امريكا مندوب عن مجموعة شركات امريكيه مصرفيه  متخصصه يضع غدا الاحد اذون تخص الخزانه الامريكيه بــ3 بليون " بـليون  دولار " فى البنك المركزى المصرى
> المصدر = cbc*
> ​



*شفت الخبر ده ..... اعتقد انه فنكوش​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*  القيادة العامة للجيش تحذر من أى أعمال عنف أو تخريب للمنشآت العسكرية قال  العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، المتحدث العسكرى، إن القيادة العامة للقوات   المسلحة تؤكد مجدداً أن حرية التعبير عن الرأى حق مكفول للجميع تحميه   القوات المسلحة وتوفر له التأمين المناسب، كما تتعهد فى إطار مسئوليتها   الوطنية تجاه شعبها بحماية المتظاهرين السلميين فى كافة ربوع الوطن، وتحذر   من أى أعمال عنف أو تخريب للمنشآت العسكرية أو الإضرار بها، وأن من يخالف   ذلك ويلجأ إلى خيار العنف فسوف يعرض حياته للخطر وسيتم التعامل معه وفقاً   للقانون وبكل *​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

*«جلوبال ريسيرش الكندية»: السيسي قضي علي مشروع الشرق الأوسط الأمريكي*
*
كشف الموقع البحثي الكندي "جلوبال    ريسيرش" في دراسة حديثة اليوم أن التحرك السريع للجيش لاعتقال "محمد مرسى"    والقادة الرئيسين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين يمثل انتكاسة لاستراتيجية   واشنطن  في دول الربيع العربي في استخدام الإسلام السياسي في نشر الفوضى من   الصين  إلى روسيا من خلال منطقة الشرق الأوسط الغنية بالطاقة.

وقالت  الدراسة أن تحرك سريع من قبل الجيش المصري لاعتقال  محمد مرسي  والقادة  الرئيسيين لتنظيم الإخوان في 3 يوليو يمثل انتكاسة  كبيرة  لاستراتيجية  واشنطن "الربيع العربي" في استخدام الإسلام السياسي  لنشر  الفوضى من الصين  عبر روسيا الي منطقة الشرق الأوسط الغنية بالطاقة،  وذلك  بعد رفض مرسي طلب  وزير الدفاع بأن يستقيل لتجنب حمام دم.
وقال انه وقف الى جانب  بلدة "الكرامة الدستورية"، وطالب  الجيش بسحب  إنذاره، قد يصبح نقطة تحول  رئيسية من انخفاض أميركا باعتبارها  القوة  العظمى الوحيدة في العالم عندما  الأجيال القادمة من المؤرخين أحداث   العرض.
وأضافت الصحيفة أنه بعد سنة واحدة من استيلاء جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين  السرية علي السلطة ووضع رجلهم محمد مرسي في منصب الرئيس  وسيطرتهم  على  البرلمان، تحرك الجيش لنقل السلطة في مصر ، على خلفية خروج  الملايين من   الناس في الشوارع احتجاجا على فرض مرسي للشريعة الاسلامية  الصارمة وعدم   التعامل مع الاقتصاد الذي ينهار.
وقاد الانقلاب وزير الدفاع وقائد الجيش الجنرال عبد الفتاح   السيسي، كان  اختيار وتعيين السيسي من قبل مرسي العام الماضي لأنه متدين   عامة ولصغر  سنه، وأيضا تدرب ومعروف جيدا في واشنطن من قبل قيادة البنتاغون،   وان يقود  الانقلاب يدل على عمق الرفض لجماعة الإخوان داخل مصر، إعلان   السيسي ليلة  الأربعاء 3 يوليو، أن رئيس المحكمة الدستورية سيكون بمثابة   الرئيس  المؤقت وتشكيل حكومة مؤقتة من التكنوقراط لادارة البلاد حتى اجراء    انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية مبكرة.
 وقال السيسي أن جميع الجهود التي يبذلها الجيش لتشجيع  الحوار  الوطني  والمصالحة ورحب به جميع الفصائل و رفض من قبل الرئيس مرسي  والإخوان   المسلمين.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شفت الخبر ده ..... اعتقد انه فنكوش​*


*بص يا استاذنا 
في حوالات بيكون مبلغها بملايين 
بتتعرض للبيع بخمسن الف جينه
لسبب 
ان صاحبها لو راح يصرفها هيروح في داهيه بتهمه التخابر مع دوله اجنبيه 

الراجل اللي اتصل ده اعتقد انه معاه المستندات دي 
وفقد الامل انه يحصلها 
فقرر انه يتبرع بيها 
وبكده هيبقي التعامل من دوله لدوله 

اللي اكدلي ان الراجل ده بيتكلم جد انه مرديش يقول اسمه بالكامل 

وفي ملحوظه تاني 
كل التبرعات من رجال الاعمال المصريين دي فشنك 
لان قانون الضرايب اللي انه درسته 
بيخصم اي تبرعات لجهات حكوميه محليه او اي جمعيه مشهره 
من صافي الربح الخاضع للضريبه 
يعني بيدفعه من هنا بزفه ودعايا لمنتجه ولنفسه وشركته 
وبياخده من الناحيه التانيه بانه مش هيدفع ضرايب 
*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*تظاهر العديد من النشطاء السياسيين أمام القنصلية الأمريكية بالإسكندرية، اليوم، مطالبين بقطع العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية وطرد السفيرة آن باترسون من القاهرة، بسبب تدخل الإدارة الأمريكية في الشأن الداخلي.
ورفع المتظاهرون الأعلام المصرية واللافتات المطالبة بقطع العلاقات، فيما قاموا بحرق العلم الأمريكي وترديد الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إضافة إلى توجيه انتقادات شديدة اللهجة للإدارة الأمريكية ضد سياستها في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
وفى سياق متصل، اتخذت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية احتياطات أمنية لتأمين مقر القنصلية الأمريكية، ودعمت تواجدها من خلال قوات خاصة تابعة لقطاع الأمن المركزي، إضافة إلى أفراد الشرطة.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

Damn​*عاجل الرئاسة تنفي تولي البرادعى لرئاسه الوزراء !!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل سبب تتراجع الرئاسه عن تكليف البرادعي
    2013-07-06 23:11:03    






  عاجل| الرئاسة تتراجع عن تكليف البرادعي بالوزارة بعد اعتراض "النور"
تراجعت  رئاسة الجمهورية عن تكليف الدكتور محمد البرادعي كرئيس للوزراء بعد اعتراض  شديد من حزب النور وتهديده بالانسحاب من الحياة السياسية تماما، مشيرا إلى  أن هذا الاختيار مخالف لخارطة الطريق التي أعلن عنها السيسي.




​**


​*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*قال أيمن الظواهري، زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، إن المعركة في مصر واضحة كل الوضوح، بين القلة العلمانية المتحالفة مع الكنيسة والمستندة لتأييد العسكر، وبين الأمة المسلمة في مصر التي تسعى لتحكيم الشريعة والتحرر من التبعية الأمريكية، وذلك عبر مقطع فيديو له، تم بثه على موقع "يوتيوب"؛ تعليقًا على عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي.
وطالب "الظواهري"، القوى الإسلامية في مصر بتقديم الضحايا والقرابين حتى يتحقق لها ما تريد، وتنتزع ممن أسماهم بـ"القوى الفاسدة التي تتحكم في مصر وما ورائها"، كرامة مصر وعزتها، مضيفًا أن "أعداء الإسلام يملكون القوة العسكرية والأجهزة الأمنية والقضاء الفاسد والمال، الذي يفسد السياسة والإعلام".
وتساءل زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، مهاجمًا المحكمة الدستورية العليا، "هل المحكمة الدستورية صنم مفروض علينا؟ إنها محكمة علمانية تدين بالولاء للدستور العلماني، الذي أطاحت به الثورة، وتستند إلى الإعلانات الدستورية التي يصدرها عسكر مبارك بإشارة من أمريكا، فأي شرعية هذه؟ إنها شرعية الذئاب واللصوص، ولقد أعطى المجلس العسكري الذي لا يملك، الشرعية المزعومة للقضاء الفاسد الذي لا يستحق، لكن المعركة لم تنتهِ، ولكنها قد بدأت".
وأرجع الظواهري، سبب ما تعرض له "مرسي" إلى الانقسام بين القوى الإسلامية منذ بداية الثورة، قائلًا "لقد مدح العديد من التيارات الإسلامية، المجلس العسكري من أول الثورة، وتناسوا من هو المجلس العسكري (عقيدة وسلوكًا وتاريخًا)، وسارع العديد منهم لتكوين أحزاب على أساس قانون الأحزاب الذي يحظر قيامها على أساس ديني، واستسلموا له دون الاتحاد لإنشاء حزب واحد للعمل على تحكيم الشريعة".
ووجه انتقادًا إلى السلفيين، بقوله: "السلفيون كانوا يرفضون دخول الانتخابات ثم وافقوا عليها، لكنهم لم يتحدوا مع الإخوان مثلا لتكوين جبهة إسلامية للعمل على تحكيم الشريعة، لأن الضرورة هنا أقوى وأولى، ولم يتفق السلفيون فيما بينهم، فكوّنت كل طائفة منهم حزبًا لها، فساعدوا في إدخال أعداء الإسلام والشريعة للجنة كتابة الدستور، ثم كان تفرقهم في الانتخابات الرئاسية أشد؛ فانشق الإخوان على أنفسهم".
وأضاف "لقد استطاعت القوى المناوئة للإسلام إغراء بعض القيادات الإسلامية بالصراع فيما بينها، فكانت النتيجة أن فشل مرشح الإخوان في الوصول إلى الرئاسة من الجولة الأولى، وبدأوا في البحث عن العلمانيين والنصارى وخصوم الشريعة، وللأسف وصلوا في هذا الأمر إلى درجة مؤلمة ومحزنة".
وشن الظواهري، هجومًا حادًا على الإعلامي "حمدي قنديل"، عندما تلا بيان اتفاق "فيرمونت"، قائلًا: "لقد تألمت وأنا أستمع للمدعو قنديل، وهو يتلو بيان اتفاق القوى العلمانية مع محمد مرسي، ويبدأه بأنهم قرروا العفو عن كل الأخطاء السابقة، وتناسى تاريخه الأسود في المشاركة في حملة قمع الإخوان، وذهابه إلى السجن الحربي، حيث يُسلخ الإخوان ويُعذبون، ليعترفوا أمامه بجرائمهم المزعومة".​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

* ابو  اسلام يهدد السيسي علي الهوا ويرد علي الفيديو المنتشر له وهو يعتذر  للبرادعي وحمدين والفاظ قذرة تخرج منه عن فتيات ثورة 30 يونيو

*





[YOUTUBE]OXZYM_Xz4E0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Koptisch (6 يوليو 2013)

أنباء عن اشتباكات بين مسلحين والامن عند كنيسة المساعيد بالعريش,و جهاديون يحاصرون كنيسة بالاقصر .منقول


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*أصدر حافظ سلامة أحد افراد المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس بيانًا ينفى ما تردد على قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر بأنه توجه إلى المتظاهرين إلى رابعة العدوية ويقود مظاهرات ضد الجيش ويؤيد عودة محمد مرسى للرئاسة.
وتابع سلامة أن الخبر المنشور عار من الصحة وأضاف،" أنا برىء منه بأننى ذهبت إلى مسجد رابعة العدوية وألقيت هناك كلمة والخبر عار جداً من الصحة وأن قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر قامت بفبركة هذا الادعاء".​*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور نبيل العربى، رئيس جامعة الدول العربية، إن ما حدث فى 30 يونيو أمر غير مسبوق، موضحا أن الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره محمد مرسى قضى على القانون والقضاء ومهد لنهاية نظام الإخوان.
وأشار العربى خلال حواره لبرنامج "جملة مفيدة" المذاع على قناة "أم بى سى مصر"، إلى أنه أصدر بيانًا فى جامعة الدول العربية يشيد بتظاهرات الـ30 من يونيو، مشدداً على عدم تكرار أخطاء المرحلة الانتقالية السابقة.
وأضاف،" من بعد الإعلان الدستورى وأخطاء أخرى قضت على نظام الإخوان، ولابد من البداية بالدستور بأسرع ما يمكن".
وتابع "العربى": القوات المسلحة نزلت إلى الشارع مرة أخرى استجابة لمطالب الشعب المصرى، وبسبب تهديدات المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول".​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

عاجل| حبس الشاطر والكتاتني وبيومي 15 يوما

قررت  نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية حبس المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب رئيس المرشد،  ومهدي عاكف، ورشاد بيومي، وسعد الكتاتني 15 يوما، بالتحريض على قتل متظاهرى  المقطم والإرهاب.


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*/أ ش أ/

ألقت أجهزة الأمن بمركز مغاغة تحت إشراف اللواء محمد فائق مساعد مدير الأمن لشمال المنيا ، القبض على 25 متهما حاولوا قطع شريط السكك الحديد بمغاغة وإثارة الشغب ومحاولة اقتحام مركز الشرطة عقب خروجهم في مسيرة أمس لأنصار الرئيس المعزول ونظموا وقفاتهم على شريط السكك الحديدية وعطلوا حركة السيارات والقطارات.
وكان العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول بالمنيا قد قطعوا مساء اليوم شريط السكة الحديد بمركز مطاي، معلنين الاعتصام بمحطة السكة الحديد احتجاجا على ما أسموه بـ"الانقلاب العسكري" - على حد وصفهم - .
وكانت حركة قطارات الوجه القبلي قد تعطلت منذ أمس نتيجة قيام المتظاهرين الذين تجمعوا على القضبان في محطات مغاغة وسمالوط وديرمواس واحتل العديد منهم أرصفة محطات القطارات وافترشوها، الأمر الذي تسبب في حدوث حالة من الشلل التام بخطوط الوجه القبلي وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن من فض التظاهر من على شريط السكك الحديدية بتلك المدن .​*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*قام المئات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بعمل استعراض عسكري أمام نادى ضباط الحرس الجمهورى، بعد أنباء عن فض الاعتصام باستخدام سيارات المطافى وقنابل الغاز من قبل وزارة الداخلية.
رفع أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي الشوم والعصى والسير بالخطوة المعتادة التى تستخدمها القوات المسلحة فى استعراض عسكرى لإظهار قوتهم أمام رجال الداخلية.
وطالب أنصار جماعة الإخوان من ضباط الحرس الجمهورى، بعدم تصدير الداخلية معهم لعدم حدوث اشتباكات، مؤكدين أنهم لن يتحركوا من اعتصامهم حتى يخرج الرئيس المعزول معهم من دار الحرس الجمهورى وعودته إلى منصبه برئاسة الجمهورية.​*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن التيار الشعبي المصري، أن كافة القوى الثورية والوطنية تدعو جموع الشعب المصرى، غدا، للاحتشاد بالملايين فى كل محافظات مصر في تمام الخامسة مساء، على أن يكون احتشادا كالذي شاهده العالم يوم 30 يونيو، للتأكيد على أن الشرعية للشعب، وعلى استقلال القرار الوطني وللحفاظ على مكتسبات ثورتنا ضد أي محاولات داخلية أو خارجية للنيل من الوطن وثورة شعبه.
وذكر التيار الشعبي، في بيان أصدره اليوم، أن المسيرات ستتجمع، غدا، في عدد من الأماكن المختلفة بالقاهرة لتتحرك في تمام السادسة مساءا إلى ميدان التحرير من 4 أماكن هي دوران شبرا، ومسجد الفتح برمسيس، والسيدة زينب، ومسجد وميدان مصطفى محمود.​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يوليو 2013)

*حبس الشاطر وعاكف والكتاتنى 15 يوما لتحريضهم على قتل المتظاهرين*​




​


قررت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية مساء اليوم حبس 4 قيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لمدة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات التى تجرى معهم بمعرفة النيابة التى قامت باستجوابهم فى شأن الاتهامات المنسوبة إليهم بشان التحريض على ارتكاب جرائم القتل والشروع فيه بغرض الإرهاب ضد المتظاهرين، فى ضوء الأحداث التى وقعت أمام مقر مكتب إرشاد الجماعة بضاحية المقطم مؤخرا.​ 
والمتهمون الذين جرى حبسهم احتياطيا هم كل من: خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومحمد مهدى عاكف المرشد العام السابق، ومحمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ومحمد رشاد بيومى نائب المرشد الحالي.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل | سماع أصوات اطلاق نار بمحيط ميدان النهضة من ناحية منطقة بين السرايات

 الشروق*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2013)

*أكد شهود عيان أن جموعًا غفيرة من أنصار تنظيم الإخوان انطلقوا من ميدان الحجاز بمصر الجديدة، باتجاه المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وهو ما ينذر بوقوع مذبحة للمعتصمين هناك، خاصة أن أعدادهم تتراوح ما بين 300 إلى 400 شخص.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

احمد عبدالعظيم احمد

     ندااااااااااااااااااااااااء هام جدا لكل الاسلاميين الاحرار
     الحشد غدا لابد ان يبدا من التحرير حتى لو كنتم هتدخلوه كمعارضين  لمرسى فى البداية و ليكن صلاة العصر نقطة الصفر للتجمع فى وسط الميدان ثم  يبدا تحويل الهتاف الى تاييد الدكتور مرسى لان ما يعد غدا خطير جدا جدا  وسيتم توجية ضربة قاتلة لميدان التحرير لو كان من المعارضين فقط لتمهيد سحق  الاسلاميين بحجة الانتقام منهم وبمعنى اخر الاسود بس هى اللى تروح التحرير  لانها اشبه بعملية فدائية ويثبتوا فى الصينية حتى بعد انصراف الغوغاء  تمهيدا لاعادته لاحضان الثورة والذى سيكون الضربة القاضية للخونة ان شاء  الله





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

*عمرو دياب يتبرع بتسعة ملايين جنيه لدعم الإقتصاد المصرى  	*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*وينتهى اليوم السابع ..... والمشهد الضبابى يزداد ضبابية  ...... والإسلاميين يواصلون جرائمهم باغتيال احد الكهنة بالعريش ..... ليكن دمه على رؤوسهم 

ولنذهب لليوم الثامن ..... مترجين إنقشاع الغمة .... لكن البوادر تُظهر أنه سيكون يوم دموى .... فالنصلى .... أن يهب الرب سلامه لمصر .....

لقائنا سيكون على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3456442#post3456442

*


----------

